# Spectrum 2 Forum?



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey, mods, you can move this if necessary, but is there a plan in the works for the Spectrum 2 to have a forum?

I was also searching for some root methods. I saw another thread that a guy got root but bricked on the ROM installation. If I can get root, I'll be a happy camper. TiBu and things of that nature are my only necessities to debloat.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS*​*SPECTRUM II*​





*VS930*​Spectrum 2 is equipped with a 4.7 inch True HD IPS screen, which means instead of the oft-criticized PenTile display,​the display uses a regular RGB matrix. The rest of the specs look quite enticing as well, including 8-megapixel camera,​the dual-core 1.5GHz Qualcomm MSM8960 S4 processor under the hood, NFC support and Android 4.1.2 installed.​There is 16GB of native storage and Global radio​
*ANDROID SECURITY*


ANDROID SECURITY FOR ROOT USERS (UPDATED)
XPRIVACY FOR ROOT USERS ! (NEW)

*APPLICATIONS*


MY TOP 100+ ANDROID APPS (UPDATED)
DESKTOP MANAGER SYNC
DESKTOP EVENT NOTIFIER
WIFI TETHER FOR ROOT USERS
INSTALL APPS FROM PC ONTO YOUR PHONE
VERIZON'S HIDDEN MENU  (NEW)

*BATTERY OPTIMIZATION *


EXTEND BATTERY LIFE [ROOT] (NEW)
BATTERY LIFE OPTIMIZATION SETUP (UPDATED)

*BLOATWARE REMOVAL*


BLOATWARE REMOVAL SETUP / GUIDE (NEW)
BLOATWARE REMOVAL LIST (UPDATED)
*CHANGE LOGS*​
WHATS NEW IN ANDROID 4.1 (Jelly Bean)
CHANGELOG ENHANCEMENTS FOR VS93022A (NEW)

*HOW TO BACKUP*


CWM RECOVERY FOR "ROOT USERS" (Jelly Bean) (NEW)
CWM RECOVERY FOR "ROOT USERS" (ICS)
TITANIUM BACKUP SETUP FOR "ROOT USERS"
RESTORE APPS/DATA TO SD CARD, CLOUD OR PC
MUSIC & VIDEO "GOOGLE PLAY" "AMAZON" "PICASA"

*PERSONALIZATION *(NEW)


EXPOSED INSTALLER + MODULES 
XBlast Tools
XbatteryThemer

CHANGE BOOT SOUNDS
NEXT LAUNCHER 3D
NextEvent Free
 Next Launcher Black Red Theme
Next honeycomb live wallpaper

KII KEYBOARD + [SEE POST] + [VIDEO]
BOOT BOX
FONT INSTALLER *ROOT

*RESTORE YOUR DEVICE*


REPAIR AFTER "SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES" (UPDATED)
REPAIR OR UPDATE WITH THE "LGMobile Support Tool" (NEW)
HOW TO CONNECT PC TO PHONE FOR REPAIR
USB DRIVERS TO "CONNECT TO PC" (UPDATED)

UN-ROOT YOUR SPECTRUM 2 FOR WARRANTY RETURN

*TROUBLESHOOT*


WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO "BRICK" YOUR PHONE?
SOLUTIONS FOR DELETED SYSTEM APPS 
HOW TO "SOFT RESET" OR "HARD RESET"
UNABLE TO ROOT AFTER OTA UPDATES (NEW)
PANIC ROOM - NEED TO CONTACT A MOD / ADMIN
JB 4.1.2 UPDATE CAUSING PROBLEMS? (LET US KNOW) (Jelly Bean)

*ULTIMATE GUIDE TO ROOTING*


REASONS FOR ROOT AND WHAT DOES IT MEAN
ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2 PHONE: FAQ
ULTIMATE STEPS TO SETTING UP ROOT (NEW)
HOW TO ROOT ALL LG SPECTRUM II VS930 (ICS) & (Jelly Bean) (UPDATED)
USB DRIVERS NEEDED TO ROOT YOUR PHONE (UPDATED)

AFTER ROOTING: THE DO'S & DONTS OF OTA UPDATES
CUSTOM ROMS - NONE AS OF YET

*USER GUIDES*


VS930 USER MANUEL / GUIDE
STATUS BAR ICONS / GUIDE
RINGTONE BASICS / GUIDE
MANUALS & DOCUMENTS
USING THE LG TAG+ / GUIDE
ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS / GUIDE
HOW TO USE QUICK-MEMO FEATURES (Jelly Bean)
PREPARE AND ACTIVATE YOUR NEW LG SPECTRUM 2 (NEW)

*PHONE & ACCESSORY DEAL'S*

*1. PHONES*


SPECTRUM 2 PHONE - EMAY
SPECTRUM 2 PHONE - AMAZON
SPECTRUM 2 PHONE - VERIZON
SPECTRUM 2 PHONE - WIREFLY 

*2. CASES*


TRIDENT CASE w/TAG+ OPENING - AMAZON
BODY GLOVE TACTIC CASE - AMAZON
SHELL COMBO W/HOLSTER & KICKSTAND - AMAZON
TRIDENT AEGIS BUNDLE PACKAGE - AMAZON
BLACK HARD CASE WITH Y SHAPE STAND - AMAZON (Recommend)
SOFT SILICONE BLACK SKIN COVER - AMAZON

*3. SCREEN PROTECTORS*


SCREEN PROTECTOR (CLEAR) - AMAZON
SCREEN PROTECTOR (ANTI-GLARE) - AMAZON (Recommend)
SCREEN PROTECTORS - EBAY
SCREEN PROTECORS - NEWEGG

*4. BATTERY'S* *& CHARGERS*


UNIVERSAL RAPID BATTERY CHARGER - AMAZON
2 BATTERY'S PLUS CHARGER - AMAZON (Recommend)
CAR + WALL + USB DATA CHARGER - AMAZON

*5. SD MEMORY CARDS & ADAPTERS*


32 GB SANDISK ULTRA - AMAZON (Recommend)
16 GB SANDISK ULTRA - AMAZON

*6. BLUETOOTH HEADSET*


LG ELECTRONICS TONE+ HBS-730 - AMAZON (Recommend)
​Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

Literally... you just blew my frickin mind. Thanks.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*"RESTRICT BACKGROUND DATA"*​




​
*SOME ONE SAID THERE IS A "BACKGROUND DATA RESTRICTED" NOTIFICATION AFTER THE ANDROID 4.0 ICS FIRMWARE UPDATE*

*"**Restrict background data**"* is a good feature to stop some apps & services from working unless device is connected to a WI-FI network. Some apps sync in the background, and may cause extra data traffic when using a mobile carrier network. You can enable or disable "Restrict background data" by:


From home screen->Press Menu button-> Settings -> Data usage -> Tap Menu > Restrict background data. 
You might have a box open up that says, "*Restricting background data is possible only when you've set a mobile data limit*". Click OK, 
Check the box "*Set mobile data limit*", and OK, 
Then set data limit. "You must set this before it will restrict". 
Now > Tap Menu > Restrict background data. You Done!

You can also *"touch to remove restriction" *from the drop down notification panel. This works on LG Spectrum 2 devices.

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

xXxGeek, thanks for the guidance today. I was able to root the unit quick and easy, but then I went on a tear removing apps I did not want and caused a nice soft brick. With xXxGeeks help I was able restore the phone. I will pass along my findings as I am sure I am going to brick this thing several times as I learn what I can remove and -what will cause the unit to brick when removed. While it is a headache it is half the fun. If anyone bricks theirs along the way just follow the direction above. Good luck.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO DO A **"**SOFT RESET**" **OR **"**HARD RESET**" **FOR THE LG SPECTRUM II*

If your phone becomes unresponsive or sluggish, try restarting your phone and see if that helps. In case your phone has a persistent problem that cannot be solved, the last resort is to do a factory reset.

*Restarting your phone (**soft reset**)*

If your phone is running slower than normal, an application is not performing properly, or your phone becomes unresponsive, try restarting your phone and see if that helps solve the problem.
To restart your phone, simply turn it off and back on. If pressing and holding the *POWER* button doesn't work, then remove the battery, wait for a few seconds, reinsert the battery, and then turn the phone on.

*Performing a factory reset (**hard reset**)*

If you're passing your phone on to someone else or your phone has a persistent problem that cannot be solved, you can do a factory reset (also called a hard reset). This returns your phone to the state it was in before the first time you turned it on.

*Note**:* Factory reset will not remove the data and files that are in your phone's microSD card.
Factory reset is not a step to be taken lightly. It will permanently delete all your data and customized settings, and will also remove any applications you've downloaded and installed. Be sure to back up any data and files you want to keep before you do a factory reset.

*HOW TO HARD RESET THE LG SPECTRUM II*


Remove and reinsert the battery.
Press and hold both the "Volume Down" and "Power" button until you see a message "Factory Hard Reset" then let go of buttons.
It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. Confirm with Power Button.
When asked are you sure, confirm with power button
Your Done. Factory Restored!
Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I may have finally hit the wall. Now my unit will not let me restore from the cab file. Telling me there is a fatal flaw and the update can not continue. Will stop by Verizon today and see if I can get them to flash the OS back.


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I can confirm do not touch Play Movies and TV. I seems this will brick it every time.

Update: You can Disable this in the Apps section but do not Freeze or Remove. For some reason if you freeze or remove it, you will get the Fatal Error message on the next boot and you will have to re-flash the whole OS again.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*Install apps on your LG Spectrum II phone via USB without going threw the Android Market*

If for some reason, you don't want to download from the market, or maybe you deleted any easy way of installing apps on your android, i.e. no wifi or data connection, no keyboard to navigate, no file manager to open, for what ever the reason, this program will install ".apk" files from your pc onto your android phone.








Android Injector is an easy to use alternative that enables you to select multiple files from your computer and to intall them in the phone memory with just a few clicks. The program is free, and you can "click here for Android Injector.rar" I need to add that this app will ask you to download additional software that you don't need, just make sure to uncheck any boxes that don't apply.

Android Injector allows you to effortlessly install apps that you have downloaded to your computer in the form of ".apk" files onto your Android phone or device. Some phones and service providers do not allow you to install apps from any other source except the Google Play Store. However, some app authors do not release their apps to the Android Market and elect to put them on other sites such as Getjar.com. Android Injector allows you to download apps from those other sources to your computer and then install them onto your phone from your computer quickly and easily via USB connection.

This is a few website links that ".apk" files can be downloaded directly to your pc and then installed to your android with Android Injector.
*NON-MARKET APPS*
AppsZoom
Android Freeware
CELL11
AppBrain
AppsApk
F-Droid







use the program to install apps to your Android phone, follow these steps:

1. Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.

2. Enable USB debugging in your Spectrum 2 phone's settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging".

3. Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that the program can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then clinking "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from the menu that drops down.

4. Click the Select Files (folder) button to select which apps you want to install. Android app files are files with an ".apk" extension. You can select as many apps at once as you wish. Files can also dragged from Windows Explorer and dropped onto the program interface to select them. You can also select files in Windows Explorer, right-click them, then click "Install with Android Injector". It doesn't matter if the program is running or not. If it isn't, it will be opened with those files selected to be installed. This feature can be toggled on and off in the Options menu which is shown by clicking the gear button on the program interface.

5. Click the "Install to device" button and wait for the program to install the apps. Installation status will be shown in the program window. When it's finished, the program will display a report informing you whether or not the apps were installed successfully.








Credit Goes to "Harmony Hollow Software"

*OTHER WAYS TO INSTALL APPS: USB Cable, Dropbox, Barcode Scanner **&** Online Apk Installer*​
*Install any .apk Application With USB Cable.*

Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, go to->Settings->Developer Options->OK->USB debugging
Install File Manager and Root Add-On, for browsing the data on your phones SD card.
Next download any non-market app file to your PC. See market links bellow.
Now connect your phone to your PC using your USB cable. Open the SD card and copy or drag over the .apk file.
Unplug your USB cable from your phone, navigate to the .apk file using File Manager and select it.
This will open a dialog box allowing you to intall the app.

*Install any .apk Application With Dropbox*

Download any non-market app file to your Dropbox on PC folder. Let it finish syncing.
Now in your phone, open the "Dropbox.apk" app, navigate to the folder where you keep the apk file, click on it.
Dropbox will then download the apk file. The usual installation follows.

*Install any .apk Application With Barcode Scanner*

Download Barcode Scanner, I personally prefer "QR Droid" app, but there's several others out there.
Now use your barcode scanner to download apps on your phone. See directions bellow.

*Install any .apk Application With Online Apk Installer*

The APK Installer makes manual installation of an .apk file much easier. Next download any non-market app.
Now go to www.apkinstall.com, selelect->"Browse Files" then navigate to your apk file on your PC and select.
Once you have uploaded the file, a QR code will appear on the website. Scan the QR code using Barcode Scanner.
After the .apk file has downloaded to your device, you can install it by simply clicking on it and navigating through the installation pages.

*DESKTOP MANAGER PORTABLE*

 Wifi / Bluetooth / USB Cable
*NON-MARKET APP LINKS*
AppsZoom​Android Freeware
CELL11
AppBrain
AppsApk
F-Droid​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on your app listing for Kii Keyboard. I have been a Swiftkey user for the longest time and have been eyeing this app for a while. After trying it, for me there is no return to Swiftkey.


----------



## layvin1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the links and bloatware guide. I made the jump last night from a X2 running CM10 to the Spectrum 2....







I got mine for $24 cause verizon gave me $26 for my X2. The spectrum 2 has the same specs as a RAZR HD and in my opinion a nicer IPS screen. $99 vs. $24 hmmm







.


----------



## layvin1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the Kii Keyboard app suggestion.....I have used SmartKeyboard Pro for a long time and could not get it to work. I even tried freezing the stock keyboard with no luck. But best of all Kii will use my premium themes i have paid for!!








Has anyone figured out if there is a way of modifying the status bar...mainly remove the time display from it or change its color. Im guessing no though unless its a custom rom. just curious.


----------



## mattd860 (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anybody got FoxFi to work on the spec 2? Does anyone know if the WiFi Tether with Root app will work if the Spec 2 is rooted???

I just upgraded from my Droid X to the Spectrum 2 after doing some research and I absolutely love this phone. The only think I miss is the wireless hotspot I had with my Droid X because the FoxFi app worked perfectly whereas now it doesn't on my Spec 2.


----------



## layvin1 (Jan 12, 2013)

mattd860 said:


> Has anybody got FoxFi to work on the spec 2? Does anyone know if the WiFi Tether with Root app will work if the Spec 2 is rooted???
> 
> I just upgraded from my Droid X to the Spectrum 2 after doing some research and I absolutely love this phone. The only think I miss is the wireless hotspot I had with my Droid X because the FoxFi app worked perfectly whereas now it doesn't on my Spec 2.


ooohh......bummer.....i have not got around to trying out foxfi yet cause i alread have wifi at home but its slow as hell compared to 4g...i just hav eused too much data already this month to tether for usage . but ill see if i can at least get it to work.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> Thanks for the Kii Keyboard app suggestion.....I have used SmartKeyboard Pro for a long time and could not get it to work. I even tried freezing the stock keyboard with no luck. But best of all Kii will use my premium themes i have paid for!!
> Has anyone figured out if there is a way of modifying the status bar...mainly remove the time display from it or change its color. Im guessing no though unless its a custom rom. just curious.


*GOOD REPLACEMENT KEYBOARD *​
*HOW TO FREEZE* (my preference) *THE STOCK KEYBOARD*


First install "*Kii Keyboard" *
Download "System Cleanup " and Open. 
Click on ->"App" Tab on Top, Scroll Down to Stock App "LG Keyboard"
Press and Hold on App, a Box Will Open, 
Select "Backup... Then "Full Backup", 
Now You Can Do The Same Process to Freeze Apps or Remove Them. Next Reboot Your Phone.
Please Click "[✓Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​LINK-->"BLOATWARE TIPS"​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mattd860 said:


> Has anybody got FoxFi to work on the spec 2? Does anyone know if the WiFi Tether with Root app will work if the Spec 2 is rooted???
> 
> I just upgraded from my Droid X to the Spectrum 2 after doing some research and I absolutely love this phone. The only think I miss is the wireless hotspot I had with my Droid X because the FoxFi app worked perfectly whereas now it doesn't on my Spec 2.


The Dev's are working on a patch, since ICS 4.0.4 doesn't support FoxFi at this time...I will do some more research.


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> After installing "*Kii Keyboard" *Download "System Cleanup[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" and open, click on "->App" tab on top, scroll down to stock app "LG Keyboard 2.1.11.2-VZW-relaease" tap and select box, then press and hold on app, a box will open, and select "Freeze App or Uninstall App" then reboot. Now if you do a "FACTORY HARD RESET" you wont lose keyboard fictions with Kii Keyboard as a system app. [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I haven't found any apps that will modify the status bar and run smooth at this time. *The Dev's are working on a custom ROM for the Spectrum 2*. I will keep us posted to any new updates. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


Do we have a solid recovery as of yet, is there work on the boot-loader being unlocked? I have not picked up on this myself. What do we know about the customer Rom, here on this forum or are we seeing a listing someplace else?


----------



## mattd860 (Jan 13, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> The Dev's are working on a patch, since ICS doesn't support FoxFi at this time...I will do some more research.


Thanks xXxGeek! Do you know if the WiFi Teather With Root app will work on a rooted Spec 2?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mattd860 said:


> Thanks xXxGeek! Do you know if the WiFi Teather With Root app will work on a rooted Spec 2?


I Have Used "ClockworkMod Tether" with the Spectrum 2, it does require to install Tether software on you PC. You can download from here, Windows, Mac & Linux. If you PC does NOT have an internet connection at the moment, start Tether for Android and use the Help button to easily download the PC software to your phone. You can then move it to you PC (USB or SD) and install. However, the Stock "Mobile Hotspot" app works on my Rooted Spectrum 2.

*UPDATE: WIFI TETHER FOR ROOT USERS [WORKING!]*​


----------



## mattd860 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks again xXxGreek. If you can try out the WiFi Tether for Root app for me that would be awesome. If it works, then I will have a reason to root my phone.

Also - is there a way to un-root the Spec 2 after rooting?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mattd860 said:


> Thanks again xXxGreek. If you can try out the WiFi Tether for Root app for me that would be awesome. If it works, then I will have a reason to root my phone.
> 
> Also - is there a way to un-root the Spec 2 after rooting?




*UPDATED LINK> "WIFI TETHER FOR ROOT USERS"*

*UPDATED LINK>"RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK" *​


----------



## Asian Flavor (Jul 9, 2011)

This tether app works great. I am using it now to tether to my work laptop. https://play.google....S50ZXRoZXIiXQ... There is a working recovery also. It is from the LTE2, the Korean version of the Spec 2. Here is a link for that, http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z4iga2p3yoyxlkc.

@xXxGeek - What devs are looking at this phone? I'm curious because I just started to talk a dev at another forum to possibly look at the LTE2 ROM to see what needs to be change to work properly on the Spec 2. I do thank you for all of the info you have put up in these forums for this phone. I haven't seen it here, but if you need to do a hard reset for the phone because of bootloop or anything, pull the battery out, put it back it, hold VOL down and Power until the phone boots. It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. This will wipe your internal sd card.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Asian Flavor said:


> This tether app works great. I am using it now to tether to my work laptop. https://play.google....S50ZXRoZXIiXQ... There is a working recovery also. It is from the LTE2, the Korean version of the Spec 2. Here is a link for that, http://www.mediafire...z4iga2p3yoyxlkc.
> 
> @xXxGeek - What devs are looking at this phone? I'm curious because I just started to talk a dev at another forum to possibly look at the LTE2 ROM to see what needs to be change to work properly on the Spec 2. I do thank you for all of the info you have put up in these forums for this phone. I haven't seen it here, but if you need to do a hard reset for the phone because of bootloop or anything, pull the battery out, put it back it, hold VOL down and Power until the phone boots. It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. This will wipe your internal sd card.


Hi Asian Flavor, Thanks for your input to the tether program and the hard reset info. Was there any extra steps that you had to do, in order for the Wifi Tether for Root to work?

I have talked with Neph about all the work being done at the Droid Forum, and several post from there about devs looking into this. Wish I had more response at this time, hopefully Neph will get back about what he has soon.


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

Asian Flavor said:


> This tether app works great. I am using it now to tether to my work laptop. https://play.google....S50ZXRoZXIiXQ... There is a working recovery also. It is from the LTE2, the Korean version of the Spec 2. Here is a link for that, http://www.mediafire...z4iga2p3yoyxlkc.


Asian Flavor, Is this a fully functioning nandroid recovery. I downloaded the APK, is this a simple install and run, I am used to flashing recoveries through the bootloader and such. Thanks.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mattd860 said:


> Thanks xXxGeek! Do you know if the WiFi Teather With Root app will work on a rooted Spec 2?


I was notified by Asian Flavor that "*WiFi Tether for Root Users*" was working...I downloaded it today, and it Works great!

*WIFI TETHER FOR ROOT USERS [INSTALLATION GUIDE]*​
*Download>* wifi_tether_v3_2-beta2apk.

*After installing, we need to make sure that your "Mobile Data" is turned on*


Go into your phones->"Setting", tap on->"Data usage",
Now tap the->Mobile data "on/off" button at the top right corner, should be on now.
Next start "WiFi Tether for Root Users" program,
Then tap your menu button (bottom right),
Then tap on->"Settings",
Next tap on->"Change Device-Profile",
And check the box for->"Generic ICS/JB".

*Now tab back one page, there you can setup a secure connection*


Tap on-->"Enable WiFi-Encryption" to enable,
Now to set your password,
Tap on->"Change Passphrase"
Then type in your password, Done.

*The next step will give your wifi a custom name*


Tap on->"Change SSID"
Type the name that every one can see in your network, Done.

*Now go back to the home page*


Tap on your menu button again, and under Setting,
Tap on-->"Access Control",
Now (at the top right corner) tap on-->"Enable"

*This allows you to choose who can access your wifi*


Now tab back to home screen,
Tap on-->"Press to start tethering"
*Now you should have WiFi Tethering. If you see that I have input any information incorrectly, please let me know. Thanks!*​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## Asian Flavor (Jul 9, 2011)

@xXxGeek - First off, love your name...yes, that is the app I am using. Sorry for the late reply. I am working with a dev right now uploading the System partition and boot.img for this phone. If it is enough for him, he maybe able to build a basic CM10. The LTE2 based CM10 will flash but messes up the Digitizer driver, even reverting back to stock. If you want to follow, it's Miller at droidforums.


----------



## mattd860 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for trying out the WiFi teather app xXxGeek!! Can't wait to root my phone and make use of it again.

Quick question - once my phone is rooted, will I still be able to get OTA updates in the event LG/Verizon releases a Jelly Bean update for the phone?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mattd860 said:


> Thanks for trying out the WiFi teather app xXxGeek!! Can't wait to root my phone and make use of it again.
> 
> Quick question - once my phone is rooted, will I still be able to get OTA updates in the event LG/Verizon releases a Jelly Bean update for the phone?


Thanks mattd860, let me know how every thing runs  .


*AFTER ROOT & OTA UPDATES*​
*DOWNLOAD* [OTA RootKeeper]
To save superuser access "Before you do any Updates".


Any time you run a system update, you run the risk of loosing root. But you can save your superuser access with OTA Rootkeeper. One's we get a custom Rom up and running for this device, I recommend using it (no custom ROM's for the Spectrum 2 as of yet). With a custom Rom, you will get more updates and development then you would with the stock OTA update.
Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, and an OTA will flash over just fine. OTA updates first check to see that the partitions are holding the boot image and the recovery image are unmodified, if you haven't frozen, replaced or removed a file inside the system that its looking for, then you should be able to accept the update.

*BACKUP FIRST*:


How to Flash >CWM Recovery
Other Methods >Backup you phone

*HOW TO UPDATE*:


From your phone tap >Menu>Settings>About phone>Software update>Check for updates 

*HOW TO USE LG UPDATE TOOL*:


Download and install the LG Update Tool
Launch the Update Tools application
Install USB Drivers
Make sure that the "PC Software" mode" enabled (Settings/Memory Management/USB storage)
Charge your phone battery to full
Plug in your phone via usb cable
Press "Launch software update", the update process might take as much as 30 minutes.
Reboot and enjoy.
Run OTA Rootkeeper app and restore Root after update​​*DOWNLOAD* [ROOT CHECKER]
To make sure you still have root access after doing a update.​​*LINK *>LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> Thanks for the Kii Keyboard app suggestion.....I have used SmartKeyboard Pro for a long time and could not get it to work. I even tried freezing the stock keyboard with no luck. But best of all Kii will use my premium themes i have paid for!!
> Has anyone figured out if there is a way of modifying the status bar...mainly remove the time display from it or change its color. Im guessing no though unless its a custom rom. just curious.


@layvin1, I found this app to *Customize your Spectrum 2 status bar*. With this app, you can change the position of icons, change your appearance and backgrounds, download new themes, change the text fonts and colors, customize to your liking. If you have root, then you have the option for Root mode. You can download it from this link-->"Super Status Bar" or "QR code"

After installation, go to->Settings, scroll down to->Accessibility, and tap on->Super Status Bar, a new page will open, at the top left, tap on the->on/off button, and tap->OK. Now go to your Apps, and start Super Status Bar. On the top left is a on/off button, tap on to start, now tap on->General, then tap the button for->Start on Boot. Now navigate around and test all your option out. I have been running this on my Spectrum 2 for several days without any glitches.

*UPDATE: *

Here is a xposed module that I have ran on my spectrum 2 for several weeks with no problems, it's called *XBattery Themer.* It's an engine theme just like theme chooser applying battery sets on fly without any reboot. The module has an in-built battery sample which is colorable means you can choose any color for it and apply instantly. As it's called "Themer" you can create themes separately and not as a xposed module but as a normal app so that no need to enable it on xposed framework but on the themer itself with a preview of battery sets. Themes for this engine are categorized to "*colorable*" which can easily set any color for (HSV, RGB or HEX code) and "*non-colorable*" which has stock look and cannot change its color.

*How To Install: *

Download XposedInstaller.apk from "Here" and install it
Launch the Xposed Installer, click on "Install/Update and give root permission"
Reboot
Then install XBattery Themer, enable it on Xposed framework and reboot. 
If you like to install any theme install it as a normal app and it would be appeared instantly on the themer without any reboot.

Credits: @rovo89

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## mattd860 (Jan 13, 2013)

I rooted my spec 2 today and installed the wifi tether app. Everything was simple, quick, and easy.

Quick question - why do I only have 250-300mb of free ram even after a fresh reboot? I figured there would be more since there is a gig total.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks to Miller and asianflavor for all there hard work, there getting close to a custom rom.


----------



## layvin1 (Jan 12, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> @layvin1, I found this app to *Customize your Spectrum 2 status bar*. With this app, you can change the position of icons, change your appearance and backgrounds, download new themes, change the text fonts and colors, customize to your liking. If you have root, then you have the option for Root mode. You can download it from this link-->"Super Status Bar" or "QR code"
> 
> After installation, go to->Settings, scroll down to->Accessibility, and tap on->Super Status Bar, a new page will open, at the top left, tap on the->on/off button, and tap->OK. Now go to your Apps, and start Super Status Bar. On the top left is a on/off button, tap on to start, now tap on->General, then tap the button for->Start on Boot. Now navigate around and test all your option out. I have been running this on my Spectrum 2 for several days without any glitches.


@xXxgeek....thank you very much man......I hadn't been on rootz in a bit and just now seen this. Awesome! Now only if we could change the color of the touch buttons...

Update : unfortunately this app caused my phone to reboot every time I tied to make any kind of change. Couldn't even turn it off without it rebooting my phone. I had to force stop and uninstall with TiBu.


----------



## nedloc96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does The spectrum 2 support usb host. If not could it be added in a custom rom or does the hardware just not allow it


----------



## Asian Flavor (Jul 9, 2011)

nedloc96 said:


> Does The spectrum 2 support usb host. If not could it be added in a custom rom or does the hardware just not allow it


I know that micro answered you at DF but LG does not have USB hosting in their phones. I found that out at LG's dev site.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm getting lg spectrum 2 today when I get home. What did you guys use to root the phone with?

Sent from my brain using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Droidx0351 said:


> I'm getting lg spectrum 2 today when I get home. What did you guys use to root the phone with?
> 
> Sent from my brain using Tapatalk 2


*HOW TO ROOT YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930 FOR (ICS)*​
*WARNING*: I do not take any responsibility for what you do to your device







. If you decide to do this, you do so at your own risk.

*REQUIREMENTS*:
Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, >Settings >Developer Options >OK >USB debugging.
USB Connectivity set to internet connection, >Settings >Programs >Connectivity >USB Connection Type >Internet Connection, doesn't work, try >Media Sync
Download the LG Spectrum 2 USB drivers from "Here"
Always do a backup of everything before rooting, Click on this link >Backup & Restore
*STEPS TO ROOTING YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2:*
Download and unzip this file: http://d-h.st/G5R
Connect your phone to your PC via USB cable
Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
Make sure to have debugging enabled
Make sure to have USB connectivity set to internet connection
Run the script for your OS (.bat for Windows, .sh for Linux)
Enjoy
*IF YOU HAVE THE NEW JELLY BEAN 4.1.2 UPDATE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*​HOW TO ROOT THE NEW JB 4.1.2 UPDATE FOR THE SPECTRUM 2​
Please Click "[✓Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​CLICK ON TO SEE >*ULTIMATE GUIDE TO ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2*​Credit goes to PlayfulGod & djrbliss​


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

So, all we can do is just root and no custom roms. I came from my gnex to this. I was running HTC rezound due to better cell reception then starting encountering issues with the usb charger and they sent me this for free. This phone is pretty good so far. I can say it is up to par with the gnex or even better. I wish this phone would get more attention.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwesty (Dec 29, 2011)

You just made my day with this post! I can get the phone for next to nothing and all those that have the phone say it's pretty slick. Done and done


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*ROOT TIPS FOR THE LG SPECTRUM II VS930*​
The reason you want root access is so you can become a "Superuser." What does that mean? Nothing really, except your boot-loader is no longer locked, so you can do some things (including removing bloatware) and run some apps you wouldn't otherwise be able to.

with System Cleanup or Titanium Backup * root, you can freeze (my preference) or uninstall apps that are particularly troublesome. Before you start removing anything, make sure you have made a backup using ether app. Here is a "*HOW TO BACKUP YOUR SPECTRUM 2 DEVICE*".

I prefer freezing an app over uninstalling one, if you really must uninstall apps, you should freeze them first and wait a few days to ensure that that your phone works properly without them, because you never know if you'll need that app in the future. Most bloatware is less than 100 kb in size. So, most likely we're talking about wanting to not see the app versus totally removing it from your device. Also, in the odd, off-chance your provider actually requires that app for an upgrade to the ROM (i.e. OTA updates), you can unfreeze it easier than having to find and side load the appropriate app.

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​SPECTRUM 2 BLOATWARE REMOVAL GUIDE​


----------



## mforbes (Feb 26, 2013)

I need help!!! D:

I removed some apps with system cleanup and I was very careful except I made a stupid mistake. My mistake was not waiting till I got home from work to perform a backup. I deleted google play store, browser and apparently some app that is used for the stock android google search engine to work. I can't even click a link on facebook (app) because it crashes facebook. When searching with stock google app that comes with the phone it does nothing. Since I deleted google play store I cannot re download a browser. I tried uploading play store and another browser via android injector but nothing happens when I press it to upload. It says there is one app ready to install but when I click to install the app just goes away on android injector and it does not say an app was not installed nor installed correctly. Is there any other way someone recommends to get this fixed?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mforbes said:


> I need help!!! D:
> 
> I removed some apps with system cleanup and I was very careful except I made a stupid mistake. My mistake was not waiting till I got home from work to perform a backup. I deleted google play store, browser and apparently some app that is used for the stock android google search engine to work. I can't even click a link on facebook (app) because it crashes facebook. When searching with stock google app that comes with the phone it does nothing. Since I deleted google play store I cannot re download a browser. I tried uploading play store and another browser via android injector but nothing happens when I press it to upload. It says there is one app ready to install but when I click to install the app just goes away on android injector and it does not say an app was not installed nor installed correctly. Is there any other way someone recommends to get this fixed?


If your still having trouble, you might need to manually update to the latest firmware, this will take it back to stock non-root.​
As a Last Resort Click On>"*RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK*"​


----------



## mforbes (Feb 26, 2013)

I have not tried that yet, I am following this guide to do it http://www.talkandro...les-on-android/ . Is this correct and do I have to have an sd card to install an apk file via a usb?

UPDATE:
I emailed the .apk file to myself and installed it on my phone. It installed but unfortunately when I open it, it says google play has stopped working, I think I royally screwed something up lol.

Performing factory reset....

Factory reset did not fix my problem







My browser is still gone and when I open google play that I downloaded from my email it says google play has stopped working. Can anyone direct me on how to fix what I messed up? I would appreciate it, thank you.

Got dolphin to install and works fine, still dont have google play store







but I have aptoid now which my be better. Sure would like to fix the shit i broke though


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

mforbes said:


> I have not tried that yet, I am following this guide to do it http://www.talkandro...les-on-android/ . Is this correct and do I have to have an sd card to install an apk file via a usb?
> 
> UPDATE:
> I emailed the .apk file to myself and installed it on my phone. It installed but unfortunately when I open it, it says google play has stopped working, I think I royally screwed something up lol.
> ...


*SOLUTIONS FOR DELETED SYSTEM APPS*
"Google Play has stopped working" - Solution for Google Play error​
*TRY ONLY ONE THING AT A TIME DON'T TRY EVERYTHING AT ONCE. RUN GOOGLE PLAY AFTER EACH STEP*


Go to the menu->System settings->Apps->Downloaded->Google Play Store->Uninstall updates, then reboot your device.
Go to the menu->System settings->Apps->Downloaded->Google Play Store->Clear cache, then reboot your device and run Google Play Store.
In some cases, delete and re-install resolves this issue.
Sometimes a different version of google play works instead of the one you have.
You can also use a different market app like Aptoide Client or Click on This for other non market apps.

*OTHER WAYS TO INSTALL APPS: *USB Cable*, *Dropbox*, *Barcode Scanner*, *Online Apk Installer & Android Injector

Click on any of the "*Green Colored Links*" to download apps​
*INSTALL GOOGLE PLAY OR ANY APK APPLICATION WITH USB Cable.*


Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, go to->Settings->Developer Options->OK->USB debugging
Install File Manager and Root Add-On, for browsing the data on your phones SD card.
Next download the .apk file to your PC "PlayStore_v3.10.14.apk"
Now connect your phone to your PC using your USB cable. Open the SD card and copy or drag over the .apk file.
Unplug your USB cable from your phone, navigate to the .apk file using File Manager and select it.
This will open a dialog box allowing you to intall the app.

*INSTALL GOOGLE PLAY OR ANY APK APPLICATION WITH *Dropbox


Download PlayStore v3.10.14.apk file to your Dropbox on PC folder. Let it finish syncing.
Now in your phone, open the "Dropbox.apk" app, navigate to the folder where you keep the apk file, click on it.
Dropbox will then download the apk file. The usual installation follows.

*INSTALL GOOGLE PLAY OR ANY APK APPLICATION WITH *Barcode Scanner


Download Barcode Scanner, I personally prefer "QR Droid" app, but there's several others out there.
Now run your barcode scanner app on your phone, click on-->"QR Code for PlayStore v3.10.14", and download.

*INSTALL GOOGLE PLAY OR ANY APK APPLICATION WITH *Online Apk Installer


The APK Installer makes manual installation of an .apk file much easier. Next download PlayStore v3.10.14.apk.
Now go to www.apkinstall.com, selelect->"Browse Files" then navigate to your apk file on your PC and select.
Once you have uploaded the file, a QR code will appear on the website. Scan the QR code using Barcode Scanner.
After the .apk file has downloaded to your device, you can install it by simply clicking on it and navigating through the installation pages.

*INSTALL APPS ON YOUR DEVICE USING *Android Injector

*AFTER INTALLING SYSTEM APP*


After installing Google Play Store
Move it to "system applications" with System Cleanup app
Clear the cache and data of Google Play Store
Then "Reboot"
CLICK ON>LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a heads up, I was following your guide for debloating and softbricked my phone (got it back) but not sure which app did it, I didnt freeze or uninstall any apps that you didn't mark as safe. The only thing I can think of is that there were two amazon's listed. a 1.x version and a 2.x version. I got rid of both, that may have possibly done it but not for sure on that.

Edit: I also integrated updates to system apps, maybe that did it.

Also, anyone had any luck deodexing this thing? I'm thinking of giving it a try. I've done it on the HTC thunderbolt. Do you think doing that would cause a security error like removing one of the system apps did? I just don't have experience the locked bootloaders. Had a Droid 2 but just flashed premade stuff to that, didn't get in to doing stuff myself until I got the HTC with an unlocked bootloader.

BTW, haven't seen it posted here, there is a working 2nd-init version of CWM for the spec2: http://androidforums.com/spectrum-2-all-things-root/673982-working-cwm-recovery.html


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone had luck in Freezing or Removing "Favorites Contacts Widget". I use an app called No Bloat and every time it FC the app and will not let me freeze it, Thanks.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*DESKTOP MANAGER PORTABLE FOR YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2*

*My Phone Explorer v1.8.4*
New features:​
*My Phone Explorer is a powerful phone management software for your Desktop PC. Some Features are.*


Directional file sync with the phone
Join contacts (select 2-5 contacts -> right click and sync in the confirmation window)
Sync with Outlook is faster and without security alert, you can select multiple Outlook calendars to sync
Sync with Lotus Notes: more fields, rule exceptions are supported
Enhanced file browser (new: move and rename files, better management of the external storage)
Revised contact-edit window
Some Changes in the calendar GUI
print feature for calls
enhanced "Control phone"
some smaller changes and many bugfixes

*Some changes for Android-based phones:*


Tasks and Notes including Sync (you'll get separate Apps on the phone)
full remote control your phone through USB-Connection (ROOT not required!)
Text Input: Allows to use your PC-Keyboard for typing text on your phone, works so throught Bluetooth and WiFi
supporting now all telephone-number types, its possible to use now so formatting-characters
new fields for contacts (IM and anniversary)
compatibility with Thunderbird 7
new main icon
call duration is shown in call-lists
contact account filter in the sidebar
calendar-GUI slighly polished
MyPhoneExplorer Client will be launched automatically on Bluetooth-connection, for WiFi the client is thus able to launch automatically (optional)
sidebar gadget does work now also on 64bit environment
*HOW TO USE PHONE EXPLORER WITH MY LG SPECTRUM 2*​
*CONNECTS WITH THREE DIFFERENT OPTIONS:*


*WIFI*
*Bluetooth*
*USB CABLE*

*USB CABLE:*


Download My Phone Explorer from http:/latest.versionownload for pc.
Install to your desktop (I need to add that this app will ask you to download additional software that you don't need, just make sure to "Decline" any of the boxes that don't apply).
Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for you Spectrum 2 device.
Enable USB debugging on your Spectrum 2 phone's settings. this can be done by going to "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging"
Download My Phone Explorer for your Spectrum 2 from http:/Marketownload
Connect you phone to your computer
Next "Turn on USB storage" it should pop up, if not, open up your drop down bar at the top, and click on "Turn on USB storage"
Start the My Phone Explorer on your computer and Select->File->Settings
In the connection tab choose->Phone with Google Android-OS and in Connect via... choose->Autodetect
Confirm with->OK Then Click ->Next now it will start connecing... 
Now it will ask you to name your phone, enter a name and click ->OK
*CAUTION:* My Phone Explorer wont work properly if moved to your SD Card
*NOW YOUR DEVICE SHOULD BE CONNECTED*

CLICK ON>*LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS*​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*MY TOP 100+ ANDROID APPS*​*(**UPDATED SEPT 14th, 2014**)*​​
(****) Must Have Root

​
*BACKUP*


2nd-init Recovery ****
OBackup - Nandroid Backup ****
Nandroid Manager ****
Super Backup: SMS & Contacts
Titanium Backup Root + [VIDEO] ****
Dropbox & PC-DROPBOX
G Cloud Backup ****
OTA RootKepper ****
Perfect Tool for Picasa
WiFi Pass Recovery & Backup ****
WiFi Key Recovery ****

*BATTERY SAVERS*


Greenify *ROOT: Renew my Phone ****


Use Greenify *Root to pause background apps from running.




BootManager ****

Per App Hacking ** 


You can turn off apps that run on boot.



And Prevent the apps from acquire wake lock.



This way you save precious ram and boot-up time.


One Power Guard ****
Power Guard will decrease your charging time and increase your device performance.
I use "AI Mode", this power mode learns from how you use your device.
Built in "Battery Calibration" will calibrate your battery.



Wakelock Detector ****

 "Wakelock Detector" shows wakelock usage statistics for all application, not a battery manager.
Run Wakelock, then tap on app to see Status: Running Type: User. Works with "Greenify". 


*BUSINESS*


RingCentral
BusnessCall Texting & Calling
Business Calendar
Camcard Business Card
Dropbox & PC-DROPBOX
Google Drive
Olive Office Premium (Free)
Mint.com Personal Finance

*CLEANERS*


System App Cleaner ****
SD Maid - System Cleaning Tool + [VIDEO] ****
SystemCleanup + [SEE POST] ****
Contact Clean App

*COMMUNICATION*


Yandex.Mail and Yandex.Mail/PC
Whos Call - Caller ID & Block
Current Caller ID
SMS Text Messaging <> PC Texting
Talking Caller ID

*DEVELOPER*


Android UI Pattern Download v4.1 ****
App UI Designer ****
AIDE - Android IDE - Java, C++ ****
CatLog - Logcat Reader! ****
SQLite Debugger ****
Teminal IDE
Dexplorer ****
ADiA

*FILE MANAGERS*


File Explorer + (Root Add-On) ****
Root Explorer ****
Solid Explorer (Trial)
Root Browser ****

*INTERNET*


Dolphin Browser 
 + Add-Ons
LastPass
Dolphin Jetpack


*MARKET*


Latest Google Play Store
Amazon App Store
APTOIDE
Inject Apps

*MEDIA & VIDEO*


Viral Floating Youtube Popup
Crackle - Movies & TV
Neutron Music Player (Eval)
Sound Hound

*NAVIGATION*


Maps
Google Earth
Maverick: GPS Navigation
Navier HUD Navigation
Waze Social GPS Maps & Traffic

*NOTIFICATION*


Mighty Text
Android Notifier
Call Recorder PRO
Automatic Call Recorder
Call Confirm
iLED - The Notifier

*PERSONALIZATION*


Exposed Installer + Modules ****
 XBlast Tools ****
XBattery Themer ****

Next Launcher 3D
NextEvent Free
 Next Launcher Black Red Theme
Next honeycomb live wallpaper

Nova Launcher
Kii Keyboard + [SEE POST] + [VIDEO]
 Hot Heat - HD Keyboard Theme
Bumblebee - HD Keyboard Theme

Boot Animations * root ****
Font Installer *Root ****

*PRODUCTIVITY *


Swapps! All Apps, Everywhere
NextEvent Free
All-In-One Toolbox (29 Tools) ****
utter! Voice Commands BETA!+[VIDEO]
QR Droid Private + [SEE POST]

*SECURITY*


Antivirus & Mobile Security **
Xprivacy Installer + [How To] ****
ReceiverStop ****
AppLock ****
AdAWAY ****
SecDroid ****
VpnRoot-PPTP-Manager* ***
LastPass
Mobile Alarm System
SRT Appscanner

*SOCIAL*


Social networking
Rootz Wiki
Tinfoil for Facebook
TweetCaster for Twitter

*SPORTS*


TheScore: Sports & Scores

*SYNC *


BBQ Screen Remote Control *ROOT **
TeamViewer for Remote Control
Air Droid
WiFi Tether for Root Users ****
Share Keyboard & Mouse (Beta)
My Phone Explorer Client + [SEE POST]
UberSync Facebook Contact Sync

*TOOLS*


BootManager ****
Root Checker ****
BusyBox Pro ****
Elixir 2 ****
Smart Volume Control
Shush!
Tasker Trial ****
A919Tool ****
FolderMount [Root] ****
CPU/RAM/DEVICE Identifier ****
Default App Manager Lite
SCR Screen Recorder Free *root ****
Apps2ROM [ROOT] ****
WeatherBug
Temp Monitor Lite
Speedtest.net
Brightest & Best Flashlight






Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## agt7575 (Dec 13, 2011)

A good WiFi tether app that I use with great success with the spectrum 2 (rooted) is "Open Garden Wifi Tether". Its available in the Google App Market. You will just need to change a few settings to make it work. Those settings are as follows:

Change Device Profile to "Generic ICS"

Setup-Method should be set on "Auto Detect".

Change Channel to "Channel 11". - This setting can be set on auto or any other channel, but I find channel 11 to have the best signal and faster than the other channels.

Change encryption setup method to "iwconfig"

All other settings should remain unchanged except for SSID and Passphrase if you wish to use Wifi encryption.

I have been using this app since my I rooted my first smartphone (HTC Thunderbolt) using gingerbread.

enjoy


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

agt7575 said:


> A good WiFi tether app that I use with great success with the spectrum 2 (rooted) is "Open Garden Wifi Tether". Its available in the Google App Market. You will just need to change a few settings to make it work. Those settings are as follows:
> 
> Change Device Profile to "Generic ICS"
> 
> ...


THANK YOU agt FOR THE "OPEN GARDEN WIFI TETHER" RECOMMENDATION AND TAKING THE TIME TO POST THE SETTINGS GUIDE


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS GUIDE*​
*To Capture and Edit Screenshots*

1. To make a screenshot -> Press and hold the *Volume Up *and *Down *keys at the same time.
2. Or tap the *Quick Memo* icon located in the *Notifications Panel*.
3. Now tap the *Pen *icon located at the top of the screen to edit your pen options.
4. Select a new pen color and tap the *Pen *icon again to close the options menu.
5. You can EDIT your screenshot by drawing on the screen using your finger.
6. To finish editing, tap the *X icon *located at the bottom of the screen.
7. When you're done, tap *Save*.

*To Add or Delete a Home Screen*

Screens can be added, moved or deleted by simply pinching a Home screen.

1. From any Home screen, pinch the screen with two fingers.
2. To Add a new Home screen you have to tap the *Add screen icon*.
3. To *Delete *a Home screen, you have to tap and hold the desired home screen and then 
drag it to the *Remove *icon located at the top of the screen.

*To Change the Wallpaper*

1. From any Home screen, tap the *Menu *key.
2. Select Home screen settings -> *Wallpaper*.
3. Select the desired wallpaper type - Live wallpaper, Wallpaper or Gallery.
4. Select the wallpaper that you want to use and tap *Set Wallpaper.*

*To Change Your Quick Keys*

You can personalize your Quick Keys to show the apps that you use most often.

1. Tap and Hold the app that you'd like to place as a Quick Key and drag it to the bottom of the screen.
2. To remove a Quick Key, tap and hold the desired icon and drag it out of the Quick Keys.

*To Create a Quick Keys Folder*

You can easily keep your apps organized and easily accessible by creating a Quick Key folder.

1. Tap and drag the desired icon onto another icon that you want to place it into the folder.
2. The merge of the two icons will create a folder.
3. To edit the details of the folder, tap its name.
4. You can enter a name for the folder and change its color.
5. Tap *OK *when finished.

*Note*: To remove an icon from the folder, you just need to drag it to the *Remove *icon located at the top of the screen. 
Keep in mind that this will not delete the app for good, but only remove it from the folder.

*To Add and Delete a Widget*

1. From any Home screen, tap *Apps*.
2. Tap and hold the desired widget.
3. Tap and drag the widget to the desired Home screen. The home screen needs to have available space on it.
4. To delete a widget, simply tap and drag it to the *Remove *icon located at the top of the screen.

*To Change Your Ringtone*

1. Tap the *Menu *key.
2. Go to *Settings *-> *Sound *-> *Phone ringtone *-> select the desired ringtone and tap *OK*.
.

CLICK ON> *LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS*​
Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​Credit goes to Lyanna for this information​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2 PHONE: FAQ*​
In rooting your LG Spectrum 2 VS930 you can unlock your handset's full potential--an increase in speed, battery life, and customizability is just a few of the benefits. You also gain access to more options for making far more comprehensive backups (of your applications and your settings within them), some killer themes, and all kinds of wonderful interface tweaks that are so good you can't believe they're not included in Android out of the box. Real information on rooting can be hard to sort through, however, and you can find a lot of misinformation out there. Let's dispel some of the myths surrounding rooting.

*Q. Is rooting my Android phone worth the trouble?*
In my opinion, the answer is a resounding yes. My phone is faster than it has ever been, the battery lasts longer, and I have all kinds of new features, including free wireless tethering and notification-bar widgets. Rooting your phone is generally a fairly quick process, though the complexity depends on your specific situation. Once you're rooted your handset, you can begin installing apps (many directly from Android Market) that will take advantage of your handset's new capabilities, and generally involves your wiping all the data from your phone, but even that is worthwhile.

*Q. Won't rooting my phone be complex and difficult?*
Yes and no. It really depends on what model of phone you have. On many phones (such as the LG Spectrum 2 VS930) the process is incredibly easy.
It is important to note that different approaches will work for different phones. Rooting is phone/OS specific, so make sure to check that the root tool you're considering is compatible with your phone. For other models, rooting may take much more work. You might be required to connect the phone to your computer and enter some lines of code in a terminal utility.
Fortunately, more and more root apps do not require you to hook up your computer and get in that deep. Do some research as to what is required for your setup, read some step-by-step guides, and be honest with yourself about how comfortable you would be trying to follow the directions. If it feels like you'd be in over your head, it's probably best to avoid rooting.
Note that generally rooting is even tougher to do if you use a Mac, as most of the software for doing this sort of thing is written for Windows or Linux.

*Q. Do I run the risk of bricking my phone?*
This is one of the Internet's favorite bogeymen. "Bricking" is the idea that if you try to tinker with root access, you'll mess something up so it becomes completely unusable, and you'll essentially turns your phone into a paperweight. While that's certainly not outside the realm of possibility, the good news is that Android phones are generally very hard to brick.
If you do get caught in a boot loop, you may have to connect your phone to your computer and rewrite some code, but if you are patient and willing to do some more reading, you will almost always be able to find a way to at least restore your phone to its original state like (click on >Restore Your Spectrum 2 Back to Clean Factory Stock).
A common mistake that actually will lead to a bricked phone is running out of battery power in the middle of trying to Root your device. The operating system only half installs, and that really is tough to fix. So always make sure that your battery is full before you start.
Also, just because a phone is root-able does not mean you can install any custom ROM you want. Different ROMs will work for different phones. Even the extremely popular Cyanogen Mod works for many phones, but certainly not all, so do plenty of research to make sure your phone is supported before trying to install a custom ROM. (*No custom ROMs for the LG Spectrum 2 VS930 as of yet*)

*Q. If I root my phone, will I have any customer support?*
Rooting can be daunting because there is no toll-free number you can call for help, and no governing body to which you can turn for definitive answers. The user-generated forums out there contain a staggering amount of information; the RootzWiki forum has answers to almost all of your questions, as has the XDA Developers forum, but you can find many more. No matter your question, the forums most likely already have threads that can answer it. You can find everything at the spectrum 2 forum, you can always start a new thread to ask your question.

MORE TIPS AT >LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*USING THE LG TAG+ / GUIDE*​*LG TAG+ ALLOWS CUSTOM SETTINGS TO BE INSTANTLY APPLIED TO *​*THE SMARTPHONE BY TOUCHING THE NFC TAG WITH THE BACK COVER OF THE DEVICE*​
*LG TAG+ USING THE LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930*
LG Tag+ lets you set up tags as NFC touch points that apply your own custom settings to your phone by just tapping the phone to the tag. 
For example, you could have one tag with the settings you want at work and one for settings when you're at home;

*WRITE ON NFC TAG*
From a home screen, select *Apps* (located in the lower-right).
From the Apps tab, select *LG Tag+*.
Select one of the following: If presented "Turn on NFC now?", select *OK*.

Car mode
Office mode
Sleep mode
User mode

Configure the settings as desired (e.g. Wi-Fi, Data network, Sound, Bluetooth, Brightness, Music, etc.).
Select *Write on NFC tag* (located at the bottom).
Touch the *NFC tag* with the *back cover* of the device.
*CLEAR NFC TAG*
From a home screen, select *Apps* (located in the lower-right).
From the Apps tab, select *LG Tag+*.
Select *Clear tag* (located in the upper-right, next to the question mark icon). If presented "Turn on NFC now?", select *OK*.
Touch the *NFC tag* with the *back cover* of the device.
*ACTIVATE OR DEACTIVATE A MODE*
To activate or deactivate a mode, *NFC must be enabled*.
Touch the *NFC tag* with the *back cover* of the device to activate / deactivate the mode.
If presented "Deactivate mode?", select *OK*.
*Note*: Two tags come in the box.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*USB DRIVERS & SUPPORT TOOL FOR THE LG SPECTRUM 2*​(UPDATED USB DRIVERS 10/27/2013)​​
*DRIVER & SUPPORT TOOL DOWNLOAD*
OR LG WEBSITE DOWNLOADS

STEP 1








Install the *USB DRIVER*
USB DRIVER for Windows DOWNLOAD
USB DRIVER for MAC DOWNLOAD Mac OS is not supported S/W Update
STEP 2








Install and Execute the *LG MOBILE SUPPORT TOOL*
Windows XP, Vista, and Win7/8 DOWNLOAD
STEP 3








Connect your phone to PC by using the bundled *USB Cable*
STEP 4









(*See this post before you update* >DO'S & DONT'S of OTA UPDATES)
Click "*Start Updating*" within the LG Mobile Support Tool to begin.
If your phone needs to upgrade, the "Start Updating " button will be enable.

*HOW TO CONNECT THE LG SPECTRUM 2 TO YOUR PC VIA USB CABLE*


After installing the above USB driver, follow the directions below to connect your phone to your pc.
Enable USB debugging in your Spectrum 2 phone's settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging".
Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that your pc can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then clinking "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from your drop down menu.
INFORMATION TO YOUR SPECTRUM 2​HOW TO ROOT YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*TIPS TO EXTEND THE LIFE OF YOUR BATTERY*​
How important is extended battery life to you? You might want to take some of these tips below and get happy about not having to charge your LG Spectrum 2 so much. If you have other tips feel free to post them on this thread!


Turn off radio communications that you aren't using. If you aren't using Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, or GPS, use the Settings menu to turn them off (Note that the GPS receiver is only turned on when you're using an application that makes use of it).
Turn down screen brightness and set a shorter screen timeout.
Turn off automatic syncing for Gmail, Calendar, Contacts, and other applications if you don't need it.

Use the Power saver feature in the Settings menu or the Power Control
widget to control data activity, syncing activity, Wi-Fi connection,
Bluetooth connection, GPS connection, and power used for the device
such as screen brightness, tap vibration, screen timeout, and front key
light timeout.

You can also control and monitor what is using your battery by following the steps below:


From the Home screen, > Settings > Power saver > Battery use.

This screen displays battery usage times. It lists all of the applications or services using battery power from the greatest amount of energy used to the least amount. Tap an application or service in the Battery use screen to see the details about its power consumption, including either how long since last connected to a power source or how long you were last running on battery power. Different applications or services offer different kinds of information, and they may even include options to modify the settings so you can reduce power consumption by that application.

*Power Saver Mode*
The battery charge level drops to low levels, the phone automatically activates Power saver mode to conserve battery power until you can recharge it.


From the Home screen, > Settings > Power saver > Turn Power saver on.

You can set the phone to activate Power saver mode immediately, when the charge drops to 10%, 20%, 30%, or 50%. If you turn off Power saver mode, when the battery charge becomes low, a notiﬁcation prompts you to turn it on.

A very easy way to keep an eye on your battery is to just check the charge level by > Settings > Power saver. There your charge level will appear as a percentage of fully charged. You will also see the battery status.

*BATTERY SAVER APPLICATIONS*​
*REQUIREMENTS*: MUST HAVE ROOT


Greenify *ROOT: Renew my Phone


Use Greenify *Root to pause background apps from running.




BootManager



You can turn off apps that run on boot .



This way you save precious ram and boot-up time.




Per App Hacking (Module)

is a Exposed Installer Module used to avoid battery drain do to kernel wakelock.
Combine this module with bootManager and ReceiverStop to prevent backgroud services.

One Power Guard
Power Guard will decrease your charging time and increase your device performance.
I use "AI Mode", this power mode learns from how you use your device.
Built in "Battery Calibration" will calibrate your battery.



Wakelock Detector

 "Wakelock Detector" shows wakelock usage statistics for all application, not a battery manager.
Run Wakelock, then tap on app to see Status: Running Type: User. Works with "Greenify *ROOT". 

*ADDITIONAL BATTERY SAVINGS:*​
*REQUIREMENTS: *ROOT REQUIRED
Root + Backup Setup Here >"Broken Out Modded Stock Kernel"
These are a list of apps that I have Disabled or Frozen to conserve battery
Use "Sysem Cleanup" to Disable or Freeze apps you don't use.
Amazon Kindle
Amazon MP#
Amex Serve
Audible
Backup Assistant+Contacts
Car Home
com.lge.hiddenmenu
Daily Scoop
Google Play Books
Google Play Magazines
Google Play Movies & TV
Google+
Hangouts
LG Tag+
Lg Hidden Menu
LGSetupWizard
Marionette
My Verizon Mobile
Picasa Uploader
Richnote Widget
Slacker
Sync Service
Verizon Login
Verizon Tones
Voicemail
VZ Navigator
Weather
WeatherTheme_Optimus_Still
World Clock Widget
YouTube



​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO SETUP TITANIUM BACKUP*​
This is the Titanium Backup official manual. If this is the first time you are using Titanium Backup, this is the best place to begin. It will enhance your understanding on the application and at the same time tell you why is this application a must have for any Android user. Here is the index of the page:

*PREFACE*
A reliable backup is a must - especially when thoroughly investigating your (new) Android phone, testing a lot of apps, and playing with all those settings - so in case of trouble you can simply revert. Or think of upgrading to a newer/different ROM: Do you want to spend hours afterwards fuzzing around re-installing and re-configuring all your applications and settings - if the same result can be achieved by just tapping three times and leaning back?
Most backup applications only cover parts of what's involved: They either backup (and restore) only your applications, or your SMS, or &#8230; And last but not least, only a few can even backup your applications settings. Those which can require root access - and so does Titanium Backup.

*2. REQUIREMENTS*
Of course, you need an Android phone which - you might have guessed from the preface - must be "rooted". That is, you must have "super-user" permissions on your device; except for developer devices, none have this as they are shipped. So this is something you have to take care of yourself. Also required is that you have the "superuser" application installed, which in most cases is done during the "rooting process".

Titanium Backup is designed to work on any rooted Android device. Android OS versions from 1.5 to 4.0 are tested and supported.

*3. INSTALLATION*
If all requirements are met, you can go to the market and install the application from there - as you do with all other applications.

*4. FIRST START*
Titanium Backup uses an optimized, built-in version of busybox by default, so you usually don't need to change anything. If, however, you have problems with root access or with busybox, try hitting the "Problems" button to upgrade your "Superuser" app first. If the issue persists, you may try to enable the "Force use system busybox" option in the preferences as a last resort.
For those who are interested in this (and are too lazy to look it up at Wikipedia file:///C:/Users/DR/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.png ): You can think of busybox as a "system toolbox". Simply put, it collects a bunch of basic Unix/Linux tools and bundles them into a single binary, taking a minimalistic approach: Offer as much as needed, take up as little space as possible. Titanium Backup makes use of this functionality (why to invent the wheel twice?), and thus needs this executable.

*5. BACKUP*
There are multiple ways of how a backup can be created. You can backup a single application, all user applications, all your settings&#8230; So let's go with the most likely scenarios:

*HOW TO MAKE YOUR FIRST BACKUP*


Verify that Titanium Backup has started without warning and that your busybox is OK
Click the Backup/Restore tab
Click Menu (the button), Batch
Click "Backup all user apps" (if you want just your apps) or "Backup all user apps + system data" if you want everything backed up. This doesn't seem to always backup SMS and contact history.
Let it run, then go back to the main backup tab.
Individually backup the system data you want. That is most green-colored items. This will be bookmarks, call log, calendar, launcher, WiFi, etc.
Now your backups are in the "Titanium Backup" directory on your SD card.
Depending on how many applications you have installed, this process will take several minutes. But you don't need to worry that your screen may switch off and abort the batch backup - Titanium Backup makes sure this doesn't happen.

*SUBSEQUENT BACKUPS*







Batch Scenarios​
As you can see on the screen shot, there are a lot of batch jobs available to select from. Once your first backup is done, you probably don't want to backup everything again - usually you want to only backup the apps that were updated or newly installed. You may have already spotted this option in the list of Batch operations &#8230;
Please note, however, that some apps may contain important data (to you) that changes often. You might want to define a label for them (hit "MENU" -> "Filters" and then "Create label"). You can schedule a regular backup for that label.
If you have the PRO/Donate version, you can tell Titanium Backup to keep several successive versions of your backups: hit "MENU" -> "Preferences" -> "Max backup history".

*BACKUP VERIFICATION*
So how can you tell whether your backup was successful? The first entry in the batch list runs a verification process. This is only available in the PRO/Donate version.

*SCHEDULED BACKUPS*







Scheduled Backups​
This feature was long waited for: You can create scheduled backups. As the picture to the left suggests, you can setup multiple items here. To serve even the most paranoid, you could e.g. decide for an hourly backup of your settings, plus a daily backup for your (user) applications. Plus saving your call logs and messages all 3 hours, if you like. And whatever else comes to your mind.

*6. RESTORE*

*HOW TO RESTORE YOU BACKUPS AFTER INSTALLING A ROM (IF YOU WIPED YOUR PHONE)*


If you just formatted your SD card, don't forget to copy the "TitaniumBackup" folder (and possibly your license) back from your PC.
Download Titanium Backup from Market
If you intend to restore system data (eg: MMS/SMS) from a different phone/ROM, enable the "System data migration" option now.
Click the Backup/Restore tab
Click Menu (the button), Batch
Click "Restore all missing apps + system data
Reboot your phone
It's done! The only thing you may have to adjust is usually your wallpaper/widgets.

*RESTORING SINGLE APPLICATIONS*
To restore a single application and/or its settings, just see "Manage Applications" below.

*RESTORING YOUR MESSAGES*
To restore your SMS/MMS, call logs, phone book, and the like: Tap the "Backup/Restore" button, and scroll the list for those data. They usually appear in green letters with square brackets around. Then deal with them as you would do with "single applications". Again, if you're restoring them from a different phone/ROM, enable the "System data migration" option.
If they don't show up in the list, make sure you didn't filter them out: tap your phones menu button, select "Filter", and set the filters appropriately.

*MANAGE APPLICATIONS*







List of apps​
Tapping the "Backup/Restore" button brings you to the application list - or rather the list of available "items". Here you can see which applications and settings are available on your phone, and what has already been backed up (the symbols to the right tell you the latter - hit your phones menu button and select "Legend" for details on what they mean).
Tapping an application brings up a popup from which you can select actions to be taken with the selected item: You can e.g. run an application, back it up, and restore it (or its settings). You also may also decide to un-install the application - even if it is a system app! But with the latter, you should be very careful: Remove the wrong thing, and your phone may start malfunctioning. Which is why you should first try whether it's safe to remove that system application. This can be done by "freezing" it.







Properties of a backup​
Freezing is only available with the PRO/Donate version. It makes the application unavailable to the system without deleting it. If your phone starts with some strange behavior, you can simply "defrost" the frozen application, and everything should be fine again.
Tapping-and-Holding brings up a different set of choices, but again just concerning the tapped (and held) application: You can search for all files belonging to it, view the app in the market, re-create the market link, if it does no longer appear in your market downloads (or do the opposite, detach it from the market), or move it between internal and SD storage (with Froyo) - even if the app does not officially support this.

*CONFIGURATION*
Why do I bring up this as almost the last item? Because the defaults are usually fine, and I guessed you were more eager for a fast start
You will find the settings by tapping your phones menu button, and then select "Preferences". Here you can configure the following things:


*Auto-sync TB settings*: This should be switched ON. It ensures that Titanium Backup automatically saves its own settings to your SD card. After a complete restore, you probably want those back as well.
*Backup Folder name*: Where on the SD card your backups should be stored. By default, this is "TitaniumBackup" in your SD cards root directory. If you have a Samsung you can use "sd/TitaniumBackup" to store your backups on the external SD card.
*Normal Apps (apk)*: Include your applications *.apk files with the backup
*Protected Apps (apk)*: These are the apps on your system partition. As that partition is read-only, they cannot be restored.
*Market Link*: Backup the market links together with your apps?
*Max backup history*: How many different versions to keep for your apps. Useful if some app gets broken by an update - so you can revert to a previous copy.
*Compression*: What it says, how to compress your backups.
*Force to same location*: Concerns Apps2SD (Froyo only). Whether an app should be restored exactly to where it was backed up from (SD/internal).
*Migrate system data*: Use this before restoring system data from a different (incompatible) ROM, or even different phone model. Although it usually works well for the most common data (eg: SMS/MMS) from Android 1.5 to 2.2, this is a best effort approach and is not guaranteed to work from any ROM to any ROM.
*Remove Market Link*: Exactly.
*Chuck Norris mode*: Enable the feature to remove protected "bloatware" apps from your ROM (using a roundhouse kick)
*App processing mode*: If Titanium Backup continually hangs while installing or freezing apps, you might try to switch this.
*Min days*: For the batch-mode backup of "apps older than"

*9. TIPS & SUGGESTIONS FOR USING TITANIUM BACKUP*


When you start Titanium Backup on a new ROM and you have any problems with root access, try clicking the "Problems?" button first.
Don't forget to verify your backups (Click MENU - Batch) to ensure that your backups are OK.
*You need to reboot after restoring system items* (eg: Contacts, SMS, Settings, etc) for the changes to take effect. If you backup/restore across very different ROMs, we advise to be cautious and only include the system items you really need to preserve. Try enabling the "System data migration" option before restoring, too.
You can easily create a custom apps list by creating a Label in Apps Organizer, then going back to Titanium Backup, clicking "MENU" and then "Filters" and finally, selecting the Label you want. Your apps list will then be filtered just the way you want
If you backup the same app several times, Titanium Backup will save SD card space by storing each apk version only once.
After restoring your apps, you can run the Market Doctor to verify their Market links. If Market Doctor reports everything as okay, yet your apps are still not listed in "My Downloads", try to search for them in the Market. If they show as "Installed", it confirms that the links are okay, but your Market needs a refresh: just install any app from the Market, and the "My Downloads" section will be refreshed !
If you want to remove a system app, first you can try to freeze it and see if everything still works fine. Once you've gained more confidence that you don't need it, just go ahead and un-install that system app.
If you are using Dropbox / Box.net / Google Drive and want to sync the backups somewhere other than in a folder at the root of your account use the format <Directory1>/<Directory2> in the "Dropbox / Box.net / Google Drive target location" setting. For example typing: "Android/Titanium Backup" syncs your backups to a folder named Titanium Backup underneath a folder called Android. Dropbox / Box.net / Google Drive sync is only available with the PRO/Donate version.

*VIDEO *>HOW TO USE TITANIUM BACKUP
*DOWNLOAD* >TITANIUM BACKUP * ROOT
Credit:
TitaniumBackup

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO "BRICK" YOUR PHONE?*​
The term "brick" usually refers to the stone, which means: "device can only be used as paper-weight". Taken literally, there's no way to "unbrick".









However, you also find terms like "hard-brick" and "soft-brick" used, which makes the term "brick" less absolute: A soft-brick is something you easily can recover from (count it as a "temporary paper-weight"), mostly by software-based solutions (e.g. re-flash your phone) -- while a "hard-brick" is rather meant in the way the original term points to.

Still, technically spoken, even a "hard-bricked" device could be "unbricked" -- but mostly this is more expensive then getting a new device.

As for the warranty declaration you quoted: For a normal user, it's almost impossible to (hard-) brick his device. Even when flashing a custom ROM, this can rarely happen, as there are many security-layers involved. Almost always you can boot your device into some fallback mode where it is at least recognized by some "flashing software", so you could simply flash another/the original firmware back. Which means, the risk you are taking is to "soft-brick" your device1? A "hard-brick" is quite unlikely with "normal operations" like rooting or flashing custom ROMs.
*See also:*


Wikipedia: Brick
RootzWiki: Brick

Brick is a much-hyped word that gets bandied about with-out understanding what it is.
There are two types of brick, hard and soft. Let's go through this to make the distinction clearer.


*Hard* this is where the handset will absolutely refuse to boot at the press of the power button.
*Diagnostics*: Dead screen, no power. That is the symptom of a hard brick. *Reason*: This can happen by inadvertently pulling the cable when flashing a ROM or even an update via the handset's supporting software. That is the worst case that is why in this scenario, always, make, sure that no cable gets pulled unless told so by the supporting software in question. The other way is this, flashing in that manner when the battery power is low. Hence for that reason, it is recommended to have 100% of battery power in place prior to doing the update in that fashion. It's known as hard-brick, and requires specialist cables and stripping the device down to the circuitry board to revive it via JTAG cables.

*Soft* - this can happen through a bad flashing of the ROM in which yields the following.
*Diagnostics*: it has power when the power button is pressed, and/or, the screen comes on.* Reason:* It can be a user error on this part. For example, failing to clear/wipe the data/cache, can cause Android to go into a boot-loop because of the mis-matches with the Android's virtual machine and the apps installed, or more than likely, a corrupted dalvik cache. The other, is flashing a ROM that is not designated for the handset which can cause the kernel to go into a boot-loop. This is generally easier to fix, but hangs that is known as a soft-brick.

With those two separate forms of brick, it is generally speaking, a scare-mongering tactic.

The one pure simple reason why carriers do not recommend unlocking the boot-loader is not just for the warranty.

Its more down to the fact, if the handset ever gets stolen, then unlocking the boot-loader will wipe everything, and re-initialize the handset to factory state, thereby all your contacts, call logs, messages and apps gets wiped cleanly. Also, this is to reduce the amount of support in the carriers, with people calling in or ringing up the technical support.

Credit: Izzy

LG SPECTRUM II VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*BACKUP & RESTORE APPS/DATA TO SD CARD, CLOUD OR PC*​
*GOOGLE ACCOUNT*
CONFIGURE ACCOUNT SYNC OPTIONS
One of the main benefits of Android is that you can connect your phone with your Google account. This means that you don't need to worry about leaving your bookmarks in either your computer or your phone and having to go without them. Google's linking to your device ensures that all your data is consolidated and easy for you to access. It's this same connection that makes it easy to back your phone data up with your phone's built-in settings.
If you'd like to keep your contacts, system settings, apps, calendar and email data on your Google account, simply go to Settings > Privacy on your phone. Check the boxes for "Back up my settings" and "Automatic restore." Make sure that under Backup account you specify the Google account that you want to backup data for.








Next, go to Settings > Account & Sync, tap on the Google account you want to sync, and check all the available options. This way, your data will be stored in your easy-to-access Google account.

*PHOTOS*
Google's Instant Upload service allows you to upload photos and videos automatically. Enable Instant Upload and any photo or video you take is automatically uploaded to a private album on Google+ called From the Phone. Don't worry, they're visible only to you until you choose to share them. From the Google+ album, you can easily share them from your phone or from the web.
When you first sign in, you're prompted to enable or disable Instant Upload. In case you weren't able to enable Instant Upload, you can easily enable it through Menu > Settings.
If you'd like to upload your images to, Amazon Cloud Player, Google Play or you can download Perfect Tool for Picasa to upload newly snapped pictures to your account that allow mobile uploading but don't do so automatically.

*ANDROID APPS FOR BACKUP*
*DOWNLOAD:* SUPER BACKUP: SMS & CONTACTS
Features:
-Backup apps to SD card (Make sure to change location of "Backup Path" to your external SD Card in settings)
-Backup & restore app's data(need root)
-Batch restore apps from SD card (need root)
-Backup Contacts & SMS & Call logs & Bookmarks & Calendars to SD card
-Restore Contacts & SMS & Call logs & Bookmarks & Calendars from SD card
-Can select SMS conversations to backup
-Delete the backup data on SD card
-Schedule automatic backups
-Auto upload scheduled backup files to your Gmail
-Show last backup count & time
-User can change backup folder path in Settings

*DOWNLOAD:* CARBON - APP SYNC AND BACKUP and WINDOWS DRIVERS
Carbon is the missing app sync and backup solution for Android.
Carbon does NOT require root. All Android users can use Carbon to backup and sync Android applications.
Carbon lets you backup your apps and data to your SD card or cloud storage. With Carbon, you can sync app data from your other Android devices-- even if they are not on the same network. Set up backup schedules with Carbon, and never lose data again.

*DOWNLOAD:* inDEFEND MOBILE BACKUP
inDefend Mobile Backup is an application that allows you to easily backup your information, such as your contacts, call logs, text messages and your calendar, to the cloud. Restore them remotely from the cloud is also possible. You'll need to create an inDefend Mobile Backup account to access your inDefend Mobile Backup features and cloud content.

*DOWNLOAD:* SMS BACKUP +
If you've got important text messages and you don't want to waste precious time writing them down, there's SMS Backup +. This free app automatically sends your SMS threads to Gmail and stores them under the label "SMS." Not only that, SMS Backup + also backs up MMS and call log entries. SMS Backup + also allows you to restore SMS and call log entries back to your phone, but unfortunately restoring MMS back to your phone is not yet possible at this time. Future updates may resolve this issue.

*DOWNLOAD:* SanDisk MEMORY ZONE
Sandisk Memory Zone allows you to backup files and apps from your phone's SD card to a cloud storage provider. This free app from the world-renowned maker of flash memory cards can backup to and restore from the following supported services: Box, Dropbox, Google Docs, Picasa, SugarSync, and Facebook.
You can even schedule your backups and completely customize a backup plan to your liking. Once you've installed the app, it'll scan your SD card and your device's internal memory the first time you run it. You'll be able to choose a cloud storage provider where you'd like to backup your data. Sandisk Memory Zone will prompt you for the frequency schedule of your backup, whether you'd like it to be backed up "only this time" or "everyday."

*PHONES WITH ROOT*
*CWM RECOVERY*
For those of you who are rooted, this is a CWM recovery for the spectrum 2. The ClockworkMod (CWM) Recovery is known as a perfect custom recovery that is used to install or flash with update custom ROM or firmware. Now it is available for LG Spectrum 2 Android phone. This recovery is original working for LTE2 by 985hPaKicK. It is running CWM 5.5.0.4.

*CWM RECOVERY FOR LG SPECTRUM 2 CAUTION:* It is risky while you start CWM custom recovery process without knowing proper information, because it may make dead or brick your LG Spectrum 2. Do not try it on other phones.
*LINK >HOW TO FLASH A CUSTOM RECOVERY ON THE LG SPECTRUM 2*

*TITANIUM BACKUP + ROOT*
*DOWNLOAD:* TITANIUM BACKUP + ROOT
Another option for rooted Android users is Titanium Backup. If you aren't familiar with this app, Titanium Backup is one of the most powerful tools for Android-and when we say powerful, we aren't exaggerating.
Titanium Backup gives you direct access to your system and may be a portal of mistakes for some careless users. If this is your first time handling it, make sure to read everything at least twice.

Once you've launched the app, click on the Backup/Restore tab and click the Menu button on your phone. From the menu that appears, select Batch. At the next menu, click [RUN] Backup all user apps + system data. You can choose to backup just your user apps and system data but you can choose a complete and total backup of your phone.
Depending on how much of your phone you've chosen to back up, the initial backing up process can take anywhere from a few minutes to half an hour or even more. Just like a Nandroid backup, you can opt to copy the backup file to your computer. Navigate to the /Titanium Backup directory on your device's SD card and you can find your backup there, ready for safekeeping.
When you'd like to restore your backup, you can enjoy the same Batch function. Select Menu > Batch. On the Backup/Restore menu, scroll down to find restore options. CLICK ON >HOW TO USE TITANIUM BACKUP + ROOT

*MANUAL DRAG AND DROP*
*DOWNLOAD:* USB DRIVER
*DOWNLOAD:* SYNC APPS
If you'd like to save your photos, music and other SD card data, you can connect your Android device to your computer and access your device's SD card. You can then copy the data over to a folder on your computer. No hassle, no fuss.

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*DESKTOP EVENT NOTIFIER FOR ANDROID DEVICES*​
*This project sends notifications to a desktop computer when certain events happen on an Android device, such as the phone ringing, an SMS being received, or the battery running low. The notifications can be sent over Wifi, Bluetooth, or (in the future) USB.*

It runs as a service on android, consuming little resources while no events are happening, and the desktop application notifies the user about the event in some way (Growl on Mac, Gnome dbus notifications on Linux, Growl for Windows or System tray alert on Windows), including information such as the number that's calling.

*This is useful for people (like the developer) who wear noise-cancelling headphones, keep their cell phone in their bags, or don't want to be interrupted to look at a vibrating cell phone in a meeting.*

There are currently two different desktop applications - one called MacDroidNotifier for MacOS X, and another called android-notifier-desktop/MultiDroidNotifier which works on all operating systems. The former is in the process of being deprecated, so please download the later.
* Introduction*

These instructions tell you how to set up communication between the Android and the desktop components of the notifier. The android application can communicate with your desktop in multiple ways, and you can enable more than one at the same time for better reliability.
Below you'll find details of setting up each method - all methods assume that you have installed both the Android application and the desktop counterpart.
*  Android application*









To easily find the android app in the Android Market, you can scan this QR code:

Once installed, running it will display a preferences screen:









In this screen you can select your desired notification methods and events.
After the application is closed, notifications are handled by a background service which displays nothing on the device. The service can be started and stopped from the preferences screen, and by default, it will be restarted every time the phone is rebooted (to prevent that, simply disable "Start service at boot" in the preferences screen).
*  Mac note*

Mac OS X does not have a built-in pop-up notification mechanism, so you must have Growl installed. Please see their page to download and install it.
* Bluetooth method*

This method opens a serial (RFCOMM) connection between the device and the desktop, so they need to be paired. Because the device is specifically paired to your computer, you don't need any specific network connectivity, and the bluetooth connection is guaranteed to be encrypted.
*IMPORTANT*: This method is only supported in Android 2.0 or later, due to the bluetooth API not being accessible in older versions. To see what version of Android you have, go to Settings > About phone > Firmware version - if it's less than 2.0, you'll have to use the wi-fi method instead
To set it up using this method:
Install and run the Android app from the Android Market
Install and run the Desktop app for your OS from the Downloads section above
Ensure the android device is paired with your desktop (Settings > Wifi and networks > Bluetooth settings on Android)
Enable the Bluetooth notification method on the android app's settings (enabled by default)
Open bluetooth options in the android app's settings (see below for a description of each option)
Enable the Bluetooth notification method on the desktop app's settings (enabled by default)
The desktop app will listen to and start displaying events from the android app - try making your phone ring, or sending additional test notifications.
You can now exit the android app - the notifications service will be running in the background by default
The presented bluetooth options are the following:
*Device pairing* - select this to open Android's system bluetooth options, where you can pair your target device
*Target device* - once your device is paired, select this option to send notifications to a specific device. If this is set to "Any device" (the default), the notifications will be sent to the first computer device found
*Auto-enable bluetooth* - if enabled, notifications can be sent over bluetooth even if you keep it disabled - every time we need ot send a notification, we'll enable it, send the notification, then disable it again. The downside of this option is that it can take multiple seconds for the notification to actually be sent.
* IP method*

This method works by sending packets over the IP network - either Wifi or the 3G/HSDPA/UMTS/etc. cell phone data network. See notes below of each of these. The main downside of this method is that the communication is unencrypted (not more than your wifi's encryption, that is), meaning anyone with access to your wifi network will be able to intercept and forge notifications.
To set it up using this method:
Install and run the Android app from the Android Market
Install and run the Desktop app for your OS from the Downloads section above
Ensure both the desktop and the device are on the same network
If you have a firewall on your desktop, ensure it will allow incoming UDP packets on port 10600
Enable the IP notification method on the android app's settings (enabled by default)
Open the IP options in the android app's settings (see a description of the options below)
Enable the IP notification method on the desktop app's settings (enabled by default)
The desktop app will listen to and start displaying events from the android app - try making your phone ring, or sending additional test notifications.
You can now exit the android app - the notifications service will be running in the background by default
The bluetooth options on the device are the following:
*Target IP address* - this is the IP address notifications will be sent to. While the default (global broadcast) is sufficient for most cases, you may want one of the following options intead:
*Global broadcast* - sends notifications to 255.255.255.255 (should work on most Wifi networks);
*DHCP broadcast* - detects the DHCP configuration of your current Wifi network and uses its broadcast address for sending notifications. If no DHCP information is set (e.g. you're using a static IP), the notifications won't be sent;
*Custom address* - allows you to type in a specific IP address or hostname to send notifications to (doesn't need to be a broadcast address). This is useful if your network doesn't allow broadcast packets, you want to prevent others in the network from receiving your notifications, or you want to send the packets over the cell phone data network.

*Send with UDP* - sends the notifications over the less-reliable UDP protocol. This is the only acceptable method if using broadcast addresses.
*Send with TCP* - only possible when using a custom target address, this sends notifications over the reliable (but slightly slower) TCP protocol (this is recommended if you'll be sending notifications over the cell phone data network)
*Send over cell network* - this allows sending the notifications over the cell phone data network (3G/HSDPA/UMTS/etc) if Wifi is off. See notes below about properly setting this up.
*Auto-enable wifi* - if you do not wish to keep your wifi on all the time with the above option, and can tolerate notifications being delayed by a few seconds, then this option will make Wifi be turned on whenever a notification needs to be sent, and then turned off again after it's been sent. The extra delay introduced is the time it takes for your phone to join a network. Also notice this is mutually exclusive with sending over the cell network - only one of these two actions is possible when Wifi is off.
*Wifi sleep policy* - this is a system setting from android which controls when the Wifi will be turned off. By default, it's turned off whenever the screen is turned off - if you want to get notifications over Wifi when the screen is off, you probably want to change this default to either "never when plugged" or "never" - these options will consume a little more battery, but will ensure notifications are always delivered. Another option is to use the "Auto-enable wifi" option above.
Finally, you can choose on the desktop application to listen only to specific devices:
Open the desktop app's preferences by right clicking on
Under "Devices", choose "Receive notifications only from these devics"
Click the add button to add a new device - it will show a dialog waiting for a test notification from the device
Run the Android app, then choose "Sent test notification"
The device is added to the paired devices list - you can edit its name for your own reference.
* Sending over Wifi*

When sending over Wifi, ideally both the phone and the desktop should be on the same network - if they are not, it's likely that these packets won't reach the desktop. Also, if you use a custom IP, make sure that IP won't change, or make your wifi router serves DNS names for internal DHCP clients and then use the computer's hostname.
Another important thing to notice is that by default, Android will turn Wifi off when the phone is sleeping (i.e. the screen turns off). See the "Wifi sleep policy" option above for details.
* Sending over the cell phone data network*

Setting up sending over the cell network is slightly more tricky, and in some cases may require more advanced setup on your network. The basic idea is that a packet sent from your device must be able to reach the computer running the desktop application over port 10600 (TCP and/or UDP, depending on which you enabled).
The two most common cases are:
Computer connected directly to the internet (public IP) - in this case all you have to do is ensure the computer's firewall is set up to allow incoming connections on port 10600.
Computer connected to a (wifi or wired) router, which is in turn connected to the internet - in this case you'll need to set up your router's configuration to forward packets on port 10600 to the computer you wish to receive the notifications. How this is done depends on your specific router, but will usually involve either setting a static internal IP (in the DHCP settings) for the computer or having your router serves internal DNS names for DHCP clients, then setting up port forwarding to that IP/hostname.
Also, if your ISP gives you a dynamic IP (which most do), you'll also not want to use the IP address directly - instead you want to register a dynamic DNS name which always points to your current IP. There are many free services which do this for you, such as the one at DynDNS. The details of setting this up are beyond the scope of this document.
* USB method*

This method is still under development, we'll update this doc when it's ready for general use.

*REMOTE NOTIFIER FOR ANDROID LINKS BELOW*
*REMOTE NOTIFIER*: VIDEO
*DOWNLOAD*: REMOTE NOTIFIER FOR ANDROID
*DOWNLOAD*: REMOTE NOTIFIER FOR DESKTOP
Credit: android-notifier
*LINK*>LG SPECTRUM II VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930 GETS A V11A SOFTWARE UPDATE*​
Verizon Wireless has released a software update for its LG Spectrum 2 VS930. Sadly, you'll still be on Android 4.0.4 (build IMM76I), and you'll now have software version VS93011A. Other than that, we can't quite tell you what's changed. The update, according to Verizon, improves performance and fixes bugs on the device.
The wait continues for Jelly Bean on the Verizon LG Spectrum 2

*CLICK ON THIS LINK TO FIND OUT* >HOW TO USE LG UPDATE TOOL


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO FLASH CWM RECOVERY (ICS ONLY) ON THE LG SPECTRUM 2*​
*PHONES WITH ROOT*
*CWM RECOVERY*
For those of you who are rooted, this is a CWM recovery for the spectrum 2. The ClockworkMod (CWM) Recovery is known as a perfect custom recovery that is used to install or flash with update custom ROM or firmware. Now it is available for LG Spectrum 2 Android phone. This recovery is original working for LTE2 by 985hPaKicK. It is running CWM 5.5.0.4.
*CAUTION:* It is risky while you start CWM custom recovery process without knowing proper information, because it may make dead or brick your LG Spectrum 2. Do not try it on other phones.

If you've rooted your LG Spectrum 2 smartphone and wanting to flash a custom recovery, this guide should help you do that. The ClockworkMod Recovery is available for the Spectrum 2 device and installing it won't take more than a few minutes. So, head onto the guide below to flash CWM Recovery on your device.

*BEFORE YOU BEGIN:*


You must have rooted your device before doing this procedure. Please head to our *>*How to Root the LG Spectrum 2 procedure first, finish it, then return to this procedure and continue.
This will replace your current recovery with the CWM Recovery.

*DOWNLOAD REQUIRED FILE:*


Recovery Installer APK: http://www.mediafire...z4iga2p3yoyxikc

*FLASHING CWM RECOVERY:*


Place the Recovery Installer APK file onto your Desktop.
Connect your device to your PC using the USB cable.
Copy the *APK* file over to the root of your SD card.
Once the file's been copied, disconnect your device from your PC.
On your device, head to *Menu>Settings>Security* and enable the* Unknown sources* option.
Open the File Manager app on your device and install the *APK* you copied earlier to your device.
Once installed, launch it from your App Drawer.
Hit *2nd-init recovery* button in the app and it'll start flashing the recovery.
Once the recovery's been flashed, reboot your device.
You're all done!

You've successfully flashed CWM Recovery on your Spectrum 2 and you can use the same Recovery Installer app to boot into the recovery mode.

*CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW FOR JB RECOVERY*​*JELLY BEAN RECOVERY FOR THE SPECTRUM 2*​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO UN-ROOT THE LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930*​
LG Spectrum 2 VS930 will have to be unrooted if you find yourselves returning over warranty issues.

*REQUIREMENTS:*
Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, if you haven't frozen, >>replaced or removed a file inside the system, then you should be able to accept the unroot process. charge the battery of the handset to full, install >>usb drivers to connect to your pc, use a laptop that works only with Windows and create a backup >>using this guide. Once the above have been performed, now you can start on the steps below.

*INSTRUCTIONS:*


Download on your computer >>Root Package. After the folder is placed on your desktop, you will need to unzip the files that are inside it.
When you are done, turn on USB debugging; this option can be enabled if you go to the Menu opt for *>**Settings*, access *>**Developer* options and then tap on *>**USB debugging*.
Now plug the handset into your pc with the USB cable and >>drivers installed, then initiate the execution of a root-tool; to run, double-click on *Run.Me* bat file from the folder on your the desktop.
Once you have gained access to the root tool, needed to opt for Unroot, the Spectrum 2 is going to begin its unrooting stage. This will take some time for this to complete, then reboot your phone when you notice that the process is over.
After the reboot has completed, go into your phone's App Drawer and look for an app called Superuser. If you see that it is gone from that place, you are successively unrooting.

You will also find that the warranty of the VS930 is back in action. Also, the root-only apps that you have on your phone will need to be uninstalled from your Spectrum 2 after you have completed this tutorial. Root applications will no longer work on your phone now that your no longer rooted.

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## F3L0N (May 5, 2013)

xXxGeek, I see that you also used Auto Call Recorder. Have you been having issues with it since JB release? I am wondering if there is a way to continue to record calls now since the update? I have rooted my phone after the JB update successfuly in the hopes to figure it out...any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Also, thank you for being so prominent on making these guides for this seemingly overlooked yet awesome phone!!!


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

I just finished dealing with the PITA 0x13e error upon updating. I had left Let's Golf 3 uninstalled, and it freaked out. If anyone else gets this issue, go back to TiBu and verify what you may have uninstalled or frozen..

Now on to my question: I just installed 11a version, and the updater notified me immediately following that installation that there is another software upgrade. Is this true? I also went to vzw spectrum 2 support and they say that JB is coming soon, but no ETA on the site.

Another side note, why is there no Downloads app that I can monitor? I can't cancel the current software download for the update, and I am burning through data as we speak trying to download (and cancel the download) of the new version, at least until I get home. My Droid X, Rezound, Droid, etc. all had this Downloads or Download Manager app, but I can't find it. I don't want a play store app for it if I don't have to.

What RAM are you guys running at when you clear RAM with the widget? The lowest I have gotten is 450, but average is around 475.. when I get any higher than 500 or so, I notice that the phone starts to bog down. I went through TiBu and cleared cache from apps, but it didn't seem to help after the first reboot. (btw, Amazon mp3 KILLS RAM, because it caches music that is already purchased until you are ready to listen to it. FROZEN)


----------



## Keripo (May 8, 2013)

So I'm hitting an interesting issue with rooting (or inability to).

I was able to root my LG Spectrum 2 when it was on 4.0.4, resulting in a working /system/bin/su
I upgraded when the 4.1.2 update came out, but forgot that this resets the root
I tried all the various root methods posted here and elsewhere without luck
Turned out I still had an active /system/bin/su left over from the 4.04 root, so I was able to eventually get myself rooted through playing around with the filesystem (though ended up moving things to /system/xbin/su)
Then I made the silly mistake of disabling a Verizon app, causing bootup to fail
I went back and tried to restore the phone using the KP500 Util
The phone restored to 4.0.4's boot animation, but kept endlessly looping in that animation despite whatever I tried
I then used the KP500 Util to restore using the new 4.1.2 cab
The phone restored successfully this time, and without root as expected
I tried to root the phone manually, but discovered things to be completely unrootable
adb root and adb remount are blocked, copied over su and busybox binaries won't get escalated even if chmod 777'd, and there's no leftover su in the filesystem that I could backdoor in for rooting

Since it seems I can't revert to a rootable 4.0.4 state, I think I'm stuck with an unrootable stock 4.1.2








Any ideas of what I can do?

~Keripo


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO ROOT THE NEW JB 4.1.2 FOR THE SPECTRUM 2 *​
*FOLLOW THE GUIDE BELOW TO ROOT YOUR SPECTRUM 2*
*Disclaimer*: Follow this guide at your own risk.
*Credit*: djrbliss

*REQUIREMENTS*:


Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, >Settings >Developer Options >OK >USB debugging.
USB Connectivity set to internet connection, >Settings >PC connection >USB Connection Type >internet Connection >Ethernet
Download >"LG Spectrum 2 USB drivers" for your pc
Always do a backup before rooting, Link >How to Backup & Restore

*STEPS TO ROOTING YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2:*


Download and "unzip" this file to your desktop >motochopper.zip
Make sure to have debugging enabled ">Settings >Developer options, tap "OK" check the box >USB debugging, then tap "Yes"
Connect your phone to your PC via USB cable, let it connect to pc and check driver status 
Go to ">Settings >PC connection >USB connection type >Internet connection >Ethernet"
Run the script for your OS ("run.bat" for Windows XP/Vista/7, or "run" for Windows 8, or "./run.sh" for Linux)
Enjoy!

*IF THE ABOVE ROOT PROCESS WONT WORK, TRY THE METHOD BELOW:*

*REQUIREMENTS*:


Download this ROOT application ->root_LTE2_final-Aiopk.com
Connect your Spectrum 2 to your pc to install required drivers.
Make sure to have debugging enabled ">Settings >Developer options, tap "OK" check the box >USB debugging, then tap "Yes"
Go to ">Settings >PC connection >USB connection type >Internet connection >Ethernet"

*INSTRUCTIONS*:


Extract the downloaded file and run "Root.exe"
Before pressing "any keys" unplug your device from pc.
Turn off Debugging mode, turn it on again and connect your device to pc again and press "any key"

If you did not get any error message, your device will be rebooted automatically and your Spectrum 2 is Rooted.

Your Done!!

​See My Top 100+ Apps​​Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

F3L0N said:


> xXxGeek, I see that you also used Auto Call Recorder. Have you been having issues with it since JB release? I am wondering if there is a way to continue to record calls now since the update? I have rooted my phone after the JB update successfuly in the hopes to figure it out...any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Also, thank you for being so prominent on making these guides for this seemingly overlooked yet awesome phone!!!


*JB 4.1.2 UPDATE CAUSING PROBLEMS FOR SPECTRUM 2*​
Did you update to Spectrum 2 to Jelly Bean 4.1.2 when it became available earlier in the month? Is it working perfectly? Well if that's the case, you're one of the lucky ones. It appears that a growing group of people are having issues with the Jelly Bean update. A tipster told _Phone Arena_ that Verizon has received numerous complaints on the matter. People are having issues with dropped phone calls, widgets not updating, and apps not working at all.

Some Android apps that worked previously don't work with the new update and may need to be updated to correct this issue. Until this is done, I recommend trying a alternative Android applications.

*ALTERNATIVE CALL RECORDER APPS*
Record My Call
Free call recorder - ACR
AndroRec Free Call Recorder
*HOW TO DISABLE AUTOMATIC UPDATES*
Go to >Settings >Developer Options and uncheck the "don't keep activities" box
*HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE UPDATE*
Go to >Settings >General >About Phone >Software Update > Update Now, and follow the prompts.
*FULL DETAILS OF THE LG SPECTRUM 2 JB 4.1.2 UPDATE*​
The update is a pretty sizable 449.9MB so it may take some time to download and install but it will bring Google Now, Notification Panel, Alarm Clock and more plus it's also likely to include some Verizon fixes and changes.

*GOOGLE NOW*
Just the right information at just the right time. Get today's weather before you start your day and know how much traffic to expect before you leave for work. Cards appear throughout the day automatically. Additionally, Google now is provided when selecting search on home screen. User can double tap the HW Home Key and add Google Now shortcut to lock screen.
*NOTIFICATION PANEL*
Take action directly from the notifications panel. Send emails, return calls and share photos. Notifications are expandable and you scan multiple emails, see event details or full images and more. User will enjoy an added brightness control bar and label for "clear" button.
*ALARM CLOCK*
Application link option is added for user's alarm clock. User can select an app to auto-launch when user stops alarm. For example, if weather is selected, the user will be presented with Weather app screen when stops the alarm.User can set a music file as an alarm sound.
*DEVICE ENHANCEMENTS*
Weather application and widget have been updated
NFC LG Tag+ help has been improved
Brightness option has been moved to notification panel for global access
Browser now loads Google account bookmarks
Improved readability for email conversation
Optimized Bluetooth® connect/disconnect and audio stream switching implementations
User can back up contacts when the SIM is swapped to a new device
Preloaded widgets including Social+, Today+, Finance, News and Power Control have been removed

*IF YOUR HAVING ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE NEW JELLY BEAN 4.1.2 UPDATE, PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT THEY ARE - THANKS!*​


----------



## Keripo (May 8, 2013)

xXxGeek, you are so pleasantly on top of things that it amazes me ; )
LG Spectrum 2 running a clean stock 4.1.2 successfully rooted via the above method (djrbliss's Motochopper exploit). For those also trying it, for connecting my phone to my PC, I chose to connect as "Internet Connection -> Ethernet". No issues with an encrypted filesystem either.

One issue you might want to add to the Jelly Bean 4.1.2 update is that Google Now intercepts the "click-and-hold" trigger of headsets. For single-button headsets, there were many headphone controller apps (I personally use the free JAYS Headset Control) that would allow you to map different button sequences to media player actions (e.g. click = pause/play, click-and-hold = next song, double click = previous song, etc. all customizable). Wit the 4.1.2 update, this broke the "click-and-hold" sequence as it would always launch Google Now. To circumvent this and be able to map the "click-and-hold" headset button trigger, you can download and install the trial version of "Headphone Droid" from Google Play, apply their "Google Now fix", and uninstall it and continue using YAS Headset Control (or the paid non-trial of Headphone Droid). Note that THIS REQUIRES ROOT ACCESS, meaning do the above Motochopper fix ; )

The "LTE2_2nd-init recovery" ClockWorkMod install method also didn't work with 4.1.2 after I rooted it, but at least it didn't break anything.

~Keripo


----------



## wookieballa (May 17, 2013)

Trying to follow the guide to root my Spectrum II VS930
its on JB 4.1.2
.
i must really suck at this. i can NOT get the Motochopper to pick up my phone.
I installed the driver from LG.
I have enabled USB debugging.
when i plug the phone into my USB port, i get a pop-up window saying:
"cannot be connected with PC, because the driver software for media sync (MTP) is not installed"
This prompts you to click on a link that is supposed to download WMP 11 (I'm assuming this is windows media player 11)

here is what i have tried:
updated windows (i'm a mac guy, so this laptop is only 3 years old, but needed 530 updates HAHA) = no change
restarted the PC= no change
restarted the phone= no change
went to the LG site, re-installed the drivers they have= no change
tried ALL of this on another laptop, brand new BTW, with windows 8 (i HATE W8 so far)= no change
I have the USB connection thing set to MTP, the laptop picks the phone up no problem, but the motochopper doesnt do anything. i have tried just running motochopper anyway, it gets to "daemon started" but never progresses.
i wish this would work on mac osx.

any ideas?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*VPN SERVICES FOR THE LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930*
Virtual Private Networks (VPN) are used to connect to a remote secured network​
If you browse the internet on an Android smartphone on public Wi-Fi, then you are at risk. You might know about VPNs - Virtual Private Networks, but for one reason or another you don't use one. Being a mobile internet browser, you should be aware of the possibility of someone intercepting sensitive data that you transmit from your phone while browsing.

VPN creates a virtual network of two or more servers over a public network. This allows you to browse the internet anonymously. It also allows you to bypass any firewalls which normally restrict the users on the public network. Most importantly, all of the information you transmit once connected to the VPN is encrypted, so any and all of the sensitive information you send or receive is no longer at risk of being intercepted and misused by others.

*REASONS FOR VPN*


Using a good VPN saves time and connects you with a single click
It helps you access foreign websites that may be blocked based on the location from which you are browsing
Unblocking websites and other online services which are not accessible in your college or your workplace is a breeze
If you are on a vacation in a country that blocks certain websites, you can easily access them by setting up this VPN for android software on your device
Saves money by compressing data traffic to give you up to 2 times the bandwidth you get with your existing data plan
You get all of the above PLUS an anonymous online identity so you can browse without fear of being traced by your ISP or hackers

*FREE VPN SERVICE DOWNLOAD* >Hotspot Shield VPN or >TunnelBear VPN
These apps are different from configuring VPN manually from Android's settings, it will provide easy to connect interface.

*VPN SERVICE* >boxpn VPN Service
You can also subscribe to VPN services that will allow you to browse securely and/or anonymously through public Wi-Fi hotspots from your phone for a monthly fee. You can even get an IP address that's out of a different country, so that you can access online TV services and other services that are restricted to users from that particular area.

*SET UP A VPN SERVICE ON SPECTRUM 2*

I use a application called "VpnRoot - PPTP - Manger" that allow connection of a VPN server "ie - boxpin.com" without having to use PIN or Pattern Lock-Screen in Android. It has a lot of options including Auto Connect, WifiLock, added support for Tasker and much more. To use the VPN service application you need ROOT. Or you can use the native method bellow.


From the Home Screen, tap *Apps > Settings > More > VPN*
Before adding a VPN you must have a pattern lock or pin lock setup on your device.
Enter your company's VPN configuration, this can be obtained from the network administrator


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

wookieballa said:


> Trying to follow the guide to root my Spectrum II VS930
> its on JB 4.1.2
> .
> i must really suck at this. i can NOT get the Motochopper to pick up my phone.
> ...


ADB isn't finding your phone, there's many reasons for this to happen.

*Troubleshoot Steps:*
Try a different usb port and if not, try another cable.
Unzip the file to your desktop or it won't find your phone
Try downloading new file and unzip to desktop >motochopper.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ensure that you have the [/background]correct USB drivers[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] installed for your Spectrum 2 device.[/background]
Make sure to enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, >Settings >Developer Options >OK >USB debugging.
Make sure USB Connectivity is set to internet connection, >Settings >Programs >Connectivity >USB Connection Type >[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]internet/ethernet[/background] Connection.
*If The Above Method Doesn't Work*
First > "_Backup your Phone_"
Now do a > "_Hard Reset_"
Then repeat the above steps again


----------



## wookieballa (May 17, 2013)

well, I give up.
tried three computers, three cables, about 9 usb ports two different motochopper files, updates, restarts, put the file on my desktops, nothing changed. It HAS to be my phone or a setting that i've missed.

I cant believe that I'm the only one having this problem.

thanks for the advice, I will check back again in a few days and see if anyone else has had this problem too.


----------



## wookieballa (May 17, 2013)

well, i got it to work, when i plugged the phone in, the pop-up screen on the phone gives you that option to pick what you want the phone to do, like media sync, or camera, or two other options.

when this comes up you have to pick "internet connection"

then start Motochopper.

then it roots within a second or two.

all in all its a very fast process.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*CWM RECOVERY FOR THE SPECTRUM 2*​*"FOR JELLY BEAN ROOT USERS ONLY"*​​
*HOW TO FLASH / INSTALL CWM RECOVERY*:


Download > "lte2jbrecovery.apk" file onto your Desktop.
Download >USB Drivers and Connect your device to your PC using your USB cable
Copy "lte2jbrecovery.apk" file over to your phones SD card.
Once the file's been copied, disconnect your device from your PC.
On your device, head to Menu>Settings>Security and enable the Unknown sources option.
Open the File Manager app on your device and install the APK you copied earlier to your device.
Once installed, launch it from your App Drawer.
Tap "2nd-init Recovery" button in the app and it'll start flashing the recovery.
Once the recovery's been flashed, reboot your device.

*HOW TO BACKUP WITH CWM RECOVERY *


After reboot, launch App and Tap "Reboot Recovery"
Scroll down with volume button to "backup and restore" and tap power button
Now scroll with volume button to "backup" or "backup to external sdcard"
When it has completed, scroll down to "+++Go Back+++ and tap power button
Next select "reboot system now" and tap power button

*HOW TO RESTORE WITH CWM RECOVERY*


Open app "Vu2 JB 2nd-init Recovery" and tap "Reboot Recovery"
Scroll down with volume button to "wipe data/factory reset" and tap power button
When it completes, scroll down to "backup and restore"
Scroll down to "restore" or "restore from external sdcard" and top your power button
Next you will see your previous backup and tap your phones power button to began
Now it will show the posses, when it says it has completed "reboot system now" 
Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## F3L0N (May 5, 2013)

Anyone hear anything or have any news about unlocking the bootloader or if there are any custom roms available as of yet for the Spectrum 2? Having the root is fun and all, but I want to be able to do more!! lol!


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*REPAIR OR UPDATE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 WITH THE *​*"LGMobile Support Tool"*​
*SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*


If you want to update to the latest Jelly Bean, but you're running into a few issues like, updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
The method below will restore your Spectrum 2 to the latest Jelly Bean.

*BACKUP YOUR SPECTRUM 2*


Always backup your Spectrum 2 before updating, rooting or a hard reset.
See this post for more information >How to Back up Your Spectrum 2

*REQUIRMENTS: *The process below will take some time to do, it's not a 5 minute job.


DOWNLOAD >Spectrum 2 USB Drivers
DOWNLOAD >LGMobile Support Tool
Make sure to charge your battery to 100%

*INSTRUCTIONS*:


Pull Battery and SD Card
Replace Battery "Not SD Card"
Hold Down Both "Volume Up + Volume Down" Buttons
Connect USB Cord to CP & Phone
Wait for "*DOWNLOAD MODE*" to show on your phone
now you can release the Volume Buttons

Double Click on "LGMobile Support Tool" on your PC to Start Program
You will see a dialog box pop up checking for new updates
Now you should see the LGMobile Support Tool box

Click on >"Customer Support" in the upper left corner, then >"Recovery Phone"
A dialog box will pop up, in the first box it should show your phones "MEI" number
Next to this is a button, Click on >"CHECK"

Now you will see the LGMobile Support Tool start "Analysis" your phone then "Downloading the LG Mobile Phone Software Update Program"
This will take some time to complete.

*During the "UPDATE" process*


"Do not disconnect the USB cable and battery from your phone until Upgrade Complete Message Appear"
you will see your phone reboot several times,
One's the LGMobile Support Tools says "LG Mobile Phone Software Update completed"
Click on >"Exit" a dialog box will open asking you "Do you want to quit the LG Mobile Phone Software Update?" Click >"Yes"
Click on >"File" >"Quite" and unplug your USB cord from your computer.

Now you should see a normal boot process and your phone is back to stock.

*ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2*


If your Spectrum 2 was already rooted before you updated or recovered from a security error, you will need to do a "Hard Reset" before rooting again.
After you have updated to jelly bean and your looking to Root or want to know more about root, click on >Rooting Your Spectrum 2 Phone Faq
If you would like to root your Spectrum 2, see this link for more information >How to Root your Spectrum 2 VS930

*HOW TO "HARD RESET" THE LG SPECTRUM 2*


Remove and reinsert the battery.
Press and hold both the "Volume Down" and "Power" button until you see a message "Factory Hard Reset" then let go of buttons.
It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. Confirm with Power Button.
When asked are you sure, confirm with power button
You're Done. Factory Restored!
*LINK> **LG SPECTRUM II VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS*​​Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO USE QUICKMEMO AND IT'S NEW FEATURES ON JELLY BEAN 4.1.2*​
LG has created QuickMemo, an exclusive feature that allows users to handwrite personal notes, draw quick sketches, and jot down ideas, or save memos to the photo gallery or share them via text message, email, and social networks. It is quick and easy to access, just press the up & down Volume Buttons simultaneously and you'll immediately capture a screen image!​
QuickMemo captures everything that matters to you, whether it's a sneak peek at a new car, a map, a fashion accessory too good to keep to yourself or a key paragraph in a business document. Quick, you've got the image! Just as quick, you're adding your own words and messaging, and communicating on a whole new level.​
Recent updates to QuickMemo with Jelly Bean 4.1.2 operating system have added more cool features within QuickMemo which allow users to navigate their phone while keeping a note on the screen so they don't have to keep switching between screens nor memorize something like phone number! These new QuickMemo features are available on the LG Spectrum 2.​
As mentioned above, to open up QuickMemo simply press and hold the up & down Volume Buttons simultaneously. The red arrow highlights the new feature option in QuickMemo which allows you to switch back and forth between the QuickMemo home screen and the regular phone home screen.​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*WHATS NEW IN ANDROID 4.1 JELLY BEAN*​Android 4.1 is an incremental release that contains a several nice features for users, including:​
Faster, more responsive, interface throughout the system. Google started an internal effort called "Project Butter" to make the JellyBean UI "buttery smooth", and you can definitely tell a difference based on side-by-side comparisons. Using a technique that I first suggested to the team months ago, Android will actually use your finger's speed and direction to predict where it will be a few milliseconds ahead of time, and make sure the UI is there to follow it. This should finally (I hope) put to rest complaints that operations like scrolling are slower on Android than other platforms.
Offline voice. This is a Big Deal. Until now, when you pressed the voice icon and spoke a command or query, Android had to digitize your voice, upload it to the cloud, process the waveform, turn it into text, and send the text back down to your phone. Now the phones are powerful enough that this can be built into the device, with no extra network I/O needed. As you can imagine this results in *much* faster voice recognition than previous versions.
Google Now. Remember that combined privacy policy that Google instituted across all its sites and apps? That enables them to combine all the information they have about your work habits, appointments, location, and more. You can opt out of this if you like, but it enables new services such as reviews of restaurants as you walk by them, and sports scores of teams you care about delivered automatically to your device. I think this will be especially important for Project Glass, which is supposed to immerse itself unobtrusively into your real life environment. But even now the combination of Offline voice and Google Now provide direct and compelling competition to Apple's Siri program.
Richer notifications. Android already has the best notification system of any mobile OS, but in JellyBean Google is taking it to the next level. Notifications won't just be a couple of lines of text - they can be pictures, lists, or whole paragraphs, and they can have action buttons for direct access to do things like reply to email, call somebody back, or vote up an article without opening a separate app to do that. Users can expand and collapse notifications, and even block notifications from apps they don't want to hear from.
Home screen widgets will be easier to use in JellyBean. When you drag a widget to the home screen, other widgets will move out of the way, or the one you are dragging will resize itself to fit.
New locales and fonts for Arabic, Hebrew, Thai, and others. Right to left text is much improved in this release.

*Developer features*
Underlying every feature for the user is one or more new Developer features or API that make it possible. Here are the ones I feel are most important:
New Notifications API. Google added a priority and bigContentView field to Notifications, plus a number of styles such as BigTextStyle, BigPictureStyle, and InBoxStyle to make it easy for developers to provide richer notifications. During the developer talk they showed screen shots from third party apps that have already adopted the new APIs including Foursquare, Pulse, Spotify, Path, and Pocket Gems.
Widget improvements. Memory limits can be put on widgets, and they can supply both portrait and landscape orientations. Widgets can be hosted in third party apps, and be notified of size changes.
Animation improvements. New APIs simplify animations and provide new functionality such as zooming up from a specific point on the screen (such as where the app icon was).
New navigation. The Up button can be handled automatically by adding one line of XML code. New APIs let you set your back stack to a more predictable state so user's won't get unexpected results when they hit the Back button.
Accessibility APIs. Enhanced APIs allow handicapped users to do gesture based traversal of all onscreen elements. Text reading is supported by word, line, or paragraph. Custom views with extra semantic structure can be explained to the API so it can do a better job of accessibility.
READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE permission. This is a new permission that will be required in a future release for apps that want to read the contents of the SD card. Up to now, anybody could read the SD card. It's not enforced in JellyBean unless you turn on a special developer option. Google strongly encourages all developers that read from the SD card to include this permission now.
Audio latency. JellyBean shortens the time between when you take an action like pressing a button and when you can hear a sound caused by that action such a click or a gunshot in a game. In current Android versions this delay can be as great as 80ms, which is several frames of a 30 or 60fps game.
Anti-piracy measures. Starting in JellyBean, applications will be encrypted with a device-specific key so they can't simply be copied and uploaded to the Internet. This means more legitimate sales for developers.
Incremental APK updates. Let's say you have a 50MB app in the store and you push a bug fix by changing one line of code. In JellyBean (actually in Gingerbread and up now) the Play store will only download the difference between the version the user has installed and the version you pushed, instead of the entire 50MB app again. This is automatic.
Better NDK support. Now you can build and debug apps that have native components. Previously you had to use a separate tool for debugging the C/C++ parts that was different from what you used for debugging the Java parts.

The good news is that most of the new APIs have been added to the Android Support library, which is used by developers to support older versions of Android. And there are no new icon style guidelines, something all the developers and designers in the crowd applauded.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*ANDROID SECURITY FOR ROOT USERS*​
*Enable Lock Screens**:* Under Settings\Security. Enable Face Unlock, Pattern, PIN, and Password to increase physical security to the device. Slide doesn't do much.
*Disable USB Debugging**:* Under Settings\USB debugging. When enabled, the data on mobile devices can be accessed without first passing a lock screen challenge unless Full Disk Encryption is also enabled.
*Enable Full Disk Encryption**:* Under Settings\Security. This will prevent even USB Debugging from bypassing the lock screen.
*Maintain Device Up-To-Date**:* Ensure the device is current with the latest official software. Unfortunately, users are largely at the behest of their carrier and cell phone manufacturer for this, but when you are finally prompted to upgrade your operating system, do so. Using only official software and keeping devices up-to-date is the best way to minimize vulnerabilities and increase security overall.
*Virtual Private Networks (VPN): *If you browse the internet on an Android smartphone on public Wi-Fi, then you are at risk. You might know about VPNs - Virtual Private Networks, but for one reason or another you don't use one. Being a mobile internet browser, you should be aware of the possibility of someone intercepting sensitive data that you transmit from your phone while browsing. VPN creates a virtual network of two or more servers over a public network. This allows you to browse the internet anonymously. It also allows you to bypass any firewalls which normally restrict the users on the public network. Most importantly, all of the information you transmit once connected to the VPN is encrypted, so any and all of the sensitive information you send or receive is no longer at risk of being intercepted and misused by others. See this link >VPN Services Using the LG Spectrum 2
*Secure Your Android Device with SecDroid**:* SecDroid achieves this by disabling several services on your device that most users will not require to be running all the time. These services include SSH, SSHD, Telnet NC (net cat), and Ping, to keep others from gaining access to your device via a remote terminal. SecDroid also disables Package Manager so that no apps can be installed remotely to your device (you can still install them from Market or using APK files directly on the device itself). Lastly, it also allows you to disable ADBD (the ADB service running on the device that allows you to connect to it through command line from a remote computer) until the next reboot.
SecDroid is currently in active development, and this is its first alpha release. The developer has also released the source code of SecDroid under the GPLv2 license. You can find more details and the download from this link xdadevelopers, also the Android Market.









*Extra Security:* With root privilege, a malware app can certainly do heavy damage, but it doesn't work like that.
Just because an app is on a rooted device, it doesn't mean it gets root privilege automatically. With modern rooting standards, you'll have to permit it. When an app requests root access, a pop-up from SuperUser or SuperSU app appears asking to allow it or not. If you don't know much about the app, simply block access. If you don't pay attention to this, you deserve to experience bad things. 
Stick to official app stores. This is far less likely, but an attacker can also discover your PIN lock (which is necessary for him to root your phone) if you accidentally install a malicious app that records your personal data, including PIN. Most malicious apps are distributed through shady Chinese/Russian app stores; to be on the safe side stick to the
Android Market
GetJar
Amazon App Store

Always read through app permissions, as malicious apps typically make unusual requests. Most mobile security apps come with an app auditing feature to help you keep tabs on permission requests like
TrustGo Ad Detector
360 Mobile Safe


*BEST ANTIVIRUS*:


TrustGo protects you from today's most dangerous malware and viruses PLUS apps that can steal your personal privacy, identity and data. In addition, TrustGo offers "Find My Phone" features including remote location, lock, alarm and "Candid Camera" thief ID (via email), system tools and web browsing security...all in one totally Free package. 
TrustGo detects and removes all the latest malicious apps and viruses, and is the only security app that protects your privacy and data from High Risk apps that others miss.
 Antivirus & Mobile Security
360 Security - Antivirus Free


*BEST APP LOCK*:


Protect Your Privacy.App Lock can lock SMS, Contacts, Gmail, Facebook, Gallery, Market, Settings, Calls and any app you choose, with abundant options, protecting your privacy.
 Download >AppLock


*BEST FIREWALL*:


XPrivacy can prevent applications from leaking privacy sensitive data. XPrivacy can restrict the categories of data an application can access. This is done by feeding an application with no or fake data. There are several data categories which can be restricted, for example contacts or location. For example, if you restrict access to contacts for an application, this will result in sending an empty contact list to the application. Similarly, restricting an application's access to your location will result in a fake location being sent to the application.
 XPrivacy Installation Guide


*MASTER KEY EXPLOITS*: "Requires the Xposed Framwork"


Master key multi-fix
SRT AppScanner
Bluebox Security Scanner

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*Preparing For and Activating Your New LG Spectrum 2*.​
*Preparing for Your Device to Arrive*​
Here are some things you should do to prepare, before your device arrives.​
*Back up your contacts* from your current device. Learn how to back up your contacts or backup & restore apps/data to SD, cloud & pc.
*Check your email*. You will receive order and shipment confirmation emails that contain tracking and support information to help you prepare for your device's arrival.
*New Android Users* - Create a Gmail account. If you don't have a Gmail account, you'll need to create one for your Android phone. You can create a free Gmail account now.
*Back up your media* (pictures, video, music) from your current device using one of the following options:
Click on this link to see >How to backup your Spectrum 2 Device, for all your backup needs!
Backup AssistantSM Plus (formerly V CAST Media Manager): Refer to the Backup Assistant Plus website for more information and support.
SD (memory) card: Copy files from your previous phone to your computer by inserting your phone's SD card into your computer's SD slot.
USB cable: Copy files to your computer by connecting your phone to your computer with a USB cable.

*Sign up for My Verizon*. Register now if you aren't already signed up.
*Activating Your LG Spectrum 2 VS930*​Follow these instructions to activate your new Spectrum 2.​
1.* Save contacts from your old device.*

Note: If you are new to Verizon Wireless, cannot access your old device or have already backed up your contacts using Backup Assistant, go to step 2.

Contacts and media will not automatically transfer to your new device. You will need to back them up so you can restore them later on your new device.

a.* Back up contacts*

Refer to the How to Use Guide: Backup Assistant for instructions on backing up your contacts.

b*. Back up media*

You can back up pictures, videos and music by saving them to a memory card or with V CAST Media Manager. Refer to the V CAST Media Manager website for more information on using this service.

2.* Activate your 4G SIM card*.

Notes:


If you are using your existing Verizon Wireless 4G SIM card, skip to step 3.
If you are a business customer and this is your first 4G device, your 4G SIM card is preinstalled on your new Smartphone, skip to step 4.

To activate your SIM card, dial (877) 807-4646 from any phone and follow the prompts to activate your 4G service.

Have your Customer Receipt with you because you may be asked to confirm information from it, including the mobile number assigned to your 4G SIM card.

3.* Insert your SIM card and battery into your 4G Smartphone.*

a.* If you received a 4G SIM card in your shipment*, snap the SIM card out of its holder without touching the gold electrical contacts.

Or

*If you are using your existing Verizon Wireless 4G SIM card*, remove the SIM card from your old device without touching the gold electrical contacts.

Note: The actual insertion process varies by device, so refer to your device manual for instructions on how to insert the SIM card. You can find your device manual by going to the Support page specific to your device and clicking on* Device Manual*.

b*. Insert the battery and battery cover.*

c.* Charge your new device.*

4.* Activate your new 4G Smartphone and transfer your contacts.*

a. Turn on your new 4G device; activation will begin automatically.

b. Follow the on-screen prompts to set up your device and download or activate Backup Assistant to transfer your contacts. Refer to the How to Use Guide: Backup Assistant for instructions on backing up your contacts.

c. If you back up media from your old device, restore it to your new device using one of the following methods:


If you backed up your media to a memory card, insert the card into your new device.
If you backed up your media using V CAST Media Manager, access the application and follow the prompts for restoring. Refer to the V CAST Media Manager website for more information on using this service.

Only available to consumer customers with compatible devices who are enrolled in My Verizon. Airtime or megabyte charges, as applicable, will apply for all downloads. Does not apply to business customers, federal / state government customers or Smartphone users.
For prepaid customers, data charges may apply for download (1 MB) and usage. Compatible device required.

5. *Update to the latest Jelly Bean 4.1.2*


Your Spectrum 2 come's with ICS installed, follow the directions below to install the latest Jelly Bean Update.
Go to >Settings >General >About Phone >Software Update >Update Now, then follow the prompts.
Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## ihuntdux (Jun 24, 2013)

Are there any custom ROMs that can be flashed onto the Spectrum 2? I'm having a tough time finding any development that has been done for the phone. Specifically, it would be great to have Android 4.2.X on the phone via CM10 or another method.

Any help or pointing me in the right direction is appreciated.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

ihuntdux said:


> Are there any custom ROMs that can be flashed onto the Spectrum 2? I'm having a tough time finding any development that has been done for the phone. Specifically, it would be great to have Android 4.2.X on the phone via CM10 or another method.
> 
> Any help or pointing me in the right direction is appreciated.




*ULTIMATE GUIDE TO ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2*​
*CUSTOM ROMS - NONE AS OF YET*
REASONS FOR ROOT AND WHAT DOES IT MEAN
ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM 2 PHONE: FAQ
USB DRIVERS TO CONNECT YOUR PHONE TO PC
*HOW TO ROOT ALL LG SPECTRUM II VS930 **(ICS) & **(Jelly Bean)*
ANDROID SECURITY FOR ROOT USERS *(NEW)*
Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*LG SPECTRUM 2 SCREEN REPLACEMENT REPAIR GUIDE*​
Want to learn how to take apart your LG Spectrum 2 VS930 in order to replace a cracked or broken touch screen digitizer or LCD? This guide brought to you by Repairs Universe details step-by-step instructions for you to disassemble your device to install the following replacement parts:
LG Spectrum 2 Touch Screen Digitizer Replacement
LG Spectrum 2 LCD Screen Replacement
Recommended Repair Tools to perform this repair are:

Safe Opening Tool
Small Phillips Screwdriver
Adhesive Strips (Used to apply new touch screen / LCD)
Heat Gun/Hair Dryer (Used to warm and release adhesive)
*Spectrum 2 Tear Down Guide:*

_Before you begin you must make sure to power off your device completely._

To start you will need to remove the back cover of the device as well as the battery, sim card, and Micro-SD card.
Next you need to take your Small Phillips Screwdriver (#00) to remove 12 screws securing the back housing.
When all screws have been removed you can take your pry tool to lift up release the clips holding the back housing in place.
Now that the back housing has been removed you can now begin to release the 10 connections as shown in the figure below.
Using your pry tool release the rear camera from the housing. (Be cautious not to tear the attached flex cable.)
_See figure below for Screw, flex cable, and camera locations._ 









​
Once all connections and appropriate components have been released you can now carefully remove the motherboard from the device.
See figure below to reference proper technique to perform this task.
Next you will need to remove 3 more Small Phillips screws circled in the figure below.
Now you can gently peel up the USB port flex ribbon assembly which is held down with some adhesive. (Be cautious not to rip or tear this cable.)

_See below figure for reference_









​
Now you will need to peel up on the LCD flex cable which is underneath the black protective sticker.
Be careful not to tear the flex cable and sticker while doing this. Both the flex cable and stick should peel off together at first. Then you will be able to peel the sticker off the flex ribbon being sure not to tear the ribbon or sticker.
Once that has been done you can now take your plastic pry tool to pry up the inner housing from the device. (see figure below for a good entry point.)
Work your pry tool around all sides of the inner bezel to ensure you do not damage the inner housing and outer bezel.

_See below figure for reference_









​
Lastly you should be able to lift the LCD screen right out of the housing using caution not to bend or damage the display.
You will now need to take your heat gun or blow dryer on a medium setting to warm the adhesive holding the glass touch screen to the outer bezel.
Be careful not to hover over the ribbon too much as you may not want to ruin the flex cable.
Re-apply heat as necessary to loosen the adhesive to a desired amount.
Finally be sure to feed the digitizer flex cable through the slot in the bezel to completely remove it.

_See below figure for reference_









​Notice: This LG Spectrum 2 screen repair guide is for informational and learning purposes only. Perform this repair at your own risk.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Credit: [/background]Repairs Universe


----------



## LaxDefence37 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been having problems unzipping the motochopper file once downloaded are there any suggestions to fix that?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

LaxDefence37 said:


> I have been having problems unzipping the motochopper file once downloaded are there any suggestions to fix that?



*HOW TO UNCOMPRESS A COMPRESSED FILE*​
*MICROSOFT WINDOWS USERS:*

*Tip:* If you are extracting a file in e-mail, save the file to a folder on the computer first.

In Microsoft Windows, locate the compressed file and right-click the file. This should open a menu that gives you the options to *'Extract'* or *Extract all'* the file. Click one of these options to extract the file. This should open a program with additional options such as the location to where you wish to extract the files to. If you have installed

*LINUX AND UNIX USERSL:*

Unlike many other operating systems, almost all variants of Linux and Unix come pre-installed with some form of command capable of compressing and uncompressing files. Linux and Unix users are likely to be dealing with file extensions such as *.TAR*, *TGZ*, *.Z* or *.TAR.GZ*. See the below Linux and Unix command pages for additional information about the commands used to create compressed files and to uncompress files.

*OTHER METHODS:*

*Download Applications:*


*Universal Extractor* Download >>"Universal Exstractor" install and then start Universal Extractor, now drag and drop Zip file into "Archive/Installer to extract", now click on "Destination directory" and choose "Desktop" location.

* Or*


*7-Zip* Download link >>"7-Zip" install and then start 7-Zip and then Extract to "xxxx\", where xxxx is the name of the compressed file.

*Caution:* When extracting the files, pay attention to where you are extracting the files. Extract the files to your desktop.

After the files have been extracted from the compressed file, open the folder containing the extracted files and run ("run.bat" for Windows XP/Vista/7, or "./run.sh" for Linux) setup to start the "Spectrum 2 Root Process" installation of the program.

CLICK ON TO SEE >ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​​Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## F3L0N (May 5, 2013)

Anyone have a working link or way to get the ICS cab file anymore? All the links I have found for download do not work or have been removed. I really need to flash one of my Spectrum 2's back to ICS. Any help would be great!


----------



## akuukaaku (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a prblem with my phone, I used an external SD card but my phone can't detect the media files i put in there because there's a .nomedia file on my SD card, i try to delete the .nomedia and it's gone than my phone can detect the SD card files but the .nomedia files keep appearing.

does anyone know about this?

i found on google that rom manager is the one to blame , but i didn't have rom manager on my phone.

please help. thanks.


----------



## ricoracers (Sep 3, 2013)

done flashing superuser to my lg-vs930 as described,

superuser apk is installed, i open it, error upgrade binary

then i downloaded root checker

check my phone

it says yourphone is not rooted

help me please

note:

i use win 7 64 bit

screen shot of motochopper

[*]
[*] Motochopper: Android root exploit (Windows version)
[*] v1.0
[*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
[*]
[*] Tested on the Motorola Razr HD, Razr M, Razr Maxx HD, and Atrix HD.
[*] Supports lots of other devices as well. ;-)
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure that USB debugging is enabled, that you
[*] have the latest USB drivers installed, and that your phone
[*] is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] WARNING: This will likely void the warranty on your device. I am
[*] not responsible for any damage to your phone as a result using this
[*] tool.
[*]
[*] Press enter to root your phone...
Press any key to continue . . .
[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Device found.
[*] Pushing exploit...
1646 KB/s (1283460 bytes in 0.761s)
[*] Pushing root tools...
1537 KB/s (366952 bytes in 0.233s)
1334 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 1.367s)
1910 KB/s (1578585 bytes in 0.807s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]
[*] Rooting phone...
[+] This may take a few minutes.
[-] Failure.
[*] Cleaning up...
[*] Exploit complete. Press enter to reboot and exit.
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## Kilarican (Jul 3, 2012)

any custom roms for the spectrum 2 and any one know if there will be any development for this phone.want to root but with no roms don't see why I should root my phone.


----------



## ricoracers (Sep 3, 2013)

ricoracers said:


> done flashing superuser to my lg-vs930 as described,
> 
> superuser apk is installed, i open it, error upgrade binary
> 
> ...


solved

using tools for lg optimus lte 2

finally i can enjoy rooted lg spectrum 2 :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## svcurli (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi having a LG security error.

Fallowed the guide BUT cannot enter download mode any help will be appreciate.

Noob question can that be a driver problem I use win8?


----------



## ajp (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all, 
Coming from a galaxy nexus and getting my spectrum 2 setup. While freezing apps, I noticed a Verizon Hidden Menu....which wants root upon reboot. Why does it (a stock app) want root? It appears to be for roaming, or simply a hidden menu, after some searching. Does anyone have any info on this app? I denied its request, has anyone had any issues after doing that? Thanks! 

Edit : I'm on 4.1.2

Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

svcurli said:


> Hi having a LG security error.
> 
> Fallowed the guide BUT cannot enter download mode any help will be appreciate.
> 
> Noob question can that be a driver problem I use win8?


*How to **Reboot your phone into* "Download Mode"


If you don't see the "Download Mode" screen after following the instructions below,
you might need to try it on win7 or use a different cable.

*INSTRUCTIONS*


Make sure to charge your battery to *100%*
Download >Driver Package and LG Support Tool and install onto your computer.

*First remove your battery and memory card.*


Re-insert your battery [not your memory card] and replace the back plate.
Hold down vol up + vol down and Plug in the USB cable while holding both buttons down.
When the "Download Mode" screen come's up on your phone, you can let go of the vol controls buttons.
Next go into your Windows "Device Manager" on your computer
Disable the device under >Modems >LGE AndroidNet for VZW USB Modem


All Done! Your Spectrum 2 Is In Download Mode

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

ajp said:


> Hi all, Coming from a galaxy nexus and getting my spectrum 2 setup. While freezing apps, I noticed a Verizon Hidden Menu....which wants root upon reboot. Why does it (a stock app) want root? It appears to be for roaming, or simply a hidden menu, after some searching. Does anyone have any info on this app? I denied its request, has anyone had any issues after doing that? Thanks! Edit : I'm on 4.1.2 Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki mobile app


Verizon's Hidden Menu is used internally to test the device functionality and check network information. With the hidden menu you can access useful functions carry out hardware device test - LCD test, Touch test, Vibrator test, Camera test, etc. If you are an RF engineer, you would find LG hidden menu useful as it provides the Engineering mode information.

Disabling Root access to Verizon's Hidden Menu, or even freezing "com.lge.hiddenmenu" on your Spectrum 2 won't cause any issues.

Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------



## F3L0N (May 5, 2013)

Hey all, if you haven't found it, check this out:

[Kernel][Loki][8-9-13]Modded Stock Kernel installation for LG VS930 4g Spectrum 2

I tried it on my Rooted Spectrum 2 and it worked great!


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks F3LON for the link,

I have tested the Broken Out Modded Kernel and posted it to RootzWiki forum at the below link.

*WHAT IS THIS?*


Removes Boot Security For JB 4.1.2 Root Users Only
This Will Enable Your Device To Remove Any App
This is the stock kernel that has been modified using Loki (created by djrbliss)
It bypass the boot loader, and modified to not throw the security error when removing the videos.apk.
This replaces your boot.img which includes the kernel.

*Link >ULTIMATE BLOATWARE REMOVAL GUIDE FOR THE SPECTRUM 2*

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## hong lim2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know how to use a GSM Verizon lg spectrum 2, to connect the data? because when i turn on the data it doesn't connect me to the data, what i can do is only texting and call&#8230;
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## DocBen1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello, I've run into an interesting issue and am seeing if any one can help me. I've recently replaced the LCD and Digitizer on my Spectrum 2 and at first everything worked just as it should, but after a few hours I could no longer use any of the four buttons on the bottom. It can tell that I am touching it but nothing happens for the bottom 3/4 of the screen, it acts like I'm touching higher up. Do I need to calibrate the screen ( If I do, how do I) or did I screw something up in the process of attempting to fix the broken LCD and Digitizer.


----------



## ajp (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have a changelog for the 22A update?

Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## wildfins (Oct 12, 2013)

Greetings all:

I just bought a LG VS930 and newbie to the droid world. I check and notice that the phone is still on 4.0.4.

Should I:

a) update the SW to 4.1.2 (22A) first then proceed to root?

b) or just root it first then update to 4.1.2 (22A)? In this case, will the update override the existing root so I need to root again?

Also, is it good to apply the "*Modded Stock Kernel for LG VS930 4G Spectrum 2" (*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2418619)?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

wildfins said:


> Greetings all:
> 
> I just bought a LG VS930 and newbie to the droid world. I check and notice that the phone is still on 4.0.4.
> 
> ...


*STEPS TO SETTING UP ROOT FOR YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2*​​
*CHECK FOR UPDATES BEFORE ROOT:*


>Settings>About phone >Software update >Check for updates

*UPDATE YOUR ROOTED DEVICE:*


>After ROOT: The Do's and Don't of OTA Updates

*STEPS TO ROOT, CWM BACKUP & MODDED KERNEL:*


>Follow this guide for the LG spectrum 2

*ANDROID SECURITY:*


>Android Security for Root Users

*TOP SPECTRUM 2 APPS*_:_


>Top 100 Android Apps
Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## Uzuki (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi xXxGeek,

im still on VS93021B firmware, installed cwm, rooting, custom kernel and remove the bloatware following your guide. If i update to VS93022A, do i have to restart everything again? And how about battery life in this new update


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*SPECTRUM 2 SOFTWARE UPDATE VERSION VS93022A*

*KEY DEVICE ENHANCEMENTS*:

The Changelog includes the following items;


Google GMS has been upgraded to R5 version
Single Sign On (SSO) engine has been updated to 3.1.14 
My Verizon Mobile has been updated to v10.0.0440
VZ Navigator has been updated to v9.0.123
Real Racing 2 has been updated to v.000770
Verizon Daily Scoop v5.0.8. has been added
Google security patches have been performed
Verizon Remote Diagnostics (VRD) has been removed
Backup Assistant Plus contacts have been enhanced
Data Usage Notification' feature is now supported
Volume can now be changed while using Visual Voice Mail
Access and function Visual Voice Mail even when unsubscribed 
Use Visual Voice Mail without having to enter a PIN request 
Contact Backup no longer gets interrupted when making voice call

Verizon notes this update as being one that has been "designed to improve the performance" of your handset. Verizon list the changes as "key device enhancements", most of the list includes apps from the My Verizon Mobile to VZ Navigator and even to some third party apps including Real Racing 2. Also includes the latest Google security patches. Specifically, they have noted the following; Google security patches have been performed.

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Uzuki said:


> Hi xXxGeek,
> 
> im still on VS93021B firmware, installed cwm, rooting, custom kernel and remove the bloatware following your guide. If i update to VS93022A, do i have to restart everything again? And how about battery life in this new update


Any time you run a system update, you run the risk of loosing root. But you can save your superuser access with OTA Rootkeeper. I also backup my apps with "Super Backup", after I do a update and restore Root with OTA Rootkeeper, I use Super Backup to re-install SuperSU.apk and Vu2 JB 2nd-init Recovery.apk.

Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, and an OTA will flash over just fine. OTA updates first check to see that the partitions are holding the boot image and the recovery image are unmodified, if you haven't, replaced or removed a file inside the system that its looking for, then you should be able to accept the update. I recommend "Frozen" applications, if that's all you have done, unfreeze the apps, reboot your phone and update.

If you have replaced or removed any files inside the system, then hopefully you did a backup with CWM Recovery before hand. If so, run your V2 JB 2nd-init Recovery app and do a recovery, reboot and then update. Or you might need to re install just a few system apps that have been deleted, >see this. If your not able to do any of the above, you can also install the new firmware VS93022A with the >KP500 Utility Tool or >LGMobile Support Tool

Unfortunately you will need to go threw the bloatware guide process again. I also use a Nandroid Manager tool for managing all of my backups, you can restore all your data, apps, text messages, call logs, wifi access points, bluetooth pairing, browser data and more with this app "Nandroid Manager ROOT" it's worth supporting the developer and unlocking some of the features for a buck "Nandroid Manager Pro"

I haven't noticed any difference in battery life, I posted the changelog for the VS93022A above.

Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> @xXxgeek....thank you very much man......I hadn't been on rootz in a bit and just now seen this. Awesome! Now only if we could change the color of the touch buttons...
> 
> Update : unfortunately this app caused my phone to reboot every time I tied to make any kind of change. Couldn't even turn it off without it rebooting my phone. I had to force stop and uninstall with TiBu.


@layvin1, I found this app to *Customize your Spectrum 2 status bar*. With this app, you can change the position of icons, change your appearance and backgrounds, download new themes, change the text fonts and colors, customize to your liking. If you have root, then you have the option for Root mode. You can download it from this link-->"Super Status Bar" or "QR code"

*UPDATED 12/2/2013*

Here is a Xposed module that I have ran on my spectrum 2 with no problems, it's called *XBattery Themer.* It's an engine theme just like theme chooser applying battery sets on fly without any reboot. The module has an in-built battery sample which is colorable means you can choose any color for it and apply instantly. As it's called "Themer" you can create themes separately and not as a Xposed module but as a normal app so that no need to enable it on xposed framework but on the themer itself with a preview of battery sets. Themes for this engine are categorized to "*colorable*" which can easily set any color for (HSV, RGB or HEX code) and "*non-colorable*" which has stock look and cannot change its color.

*HOW TO INSTALL: *

Download XposedInstaller.apk from "Here" and install.
Launch the Xposed Installer, click on "Install/Update and give root permission".
Now Reboot.
Then install XBattery Themer, enable it on Xposed framework and reboot. 
If you like to install any theme install it as a normal app and it would be appeared instantly on the themer without any reboot.

Credits: @rovo89

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOW TO CHANGE YOUR BOOT START UP & SHUTDOWN SOUNDS*​​​
*REQUIREMENTS*


Your device must have Root
Make a "Nandroid Backup"
Download "Root Explorer"
Convert audio to "OGG Format"
USB Drivers to connect your phone to PC

*AUDIO FORMAT*


First you need to convert your desired audio to ogg format.
Open you browser and go to this free "Online Music Converter".
Make sure to trim your audio to around 10 or 15 seconds.

*CONNECT PC TO PHONE *


After converting your sound, connect your device to your PC using the cord that came with your phone.
Enable USB debugging in your phone settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", next check the "USB debugging".
Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that your PC can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then clinking "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from your drop down menu.


*INSTALLATION*


Now move your converted audio to your device SD Card
Next open Root Explorer app and go to your converted audio format on SD Card
Rename it to "PowerOn.ogg" by long pressing and choose "Rename"
Now long press on and choose "Move"
You might have a Warning popup, select "Yes"

Navigate to >system>media>audio>ui
Now select the "MOVE HERE"
A popup Warning will show, select "Yes" and again, select "Yes"

Reboot and Enjoy!

*NOTE*: You can do the same with "PowerOff.ogg"

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought one of these to use with a GSM SIM card. It's on firmware VS93022A. Is there any way to get rid of the "Unknown SIM card" icon in the status bar? It's a picture of a SIM card with a little question mark on it. It's no big deal, just kind of annoying to look at.


----------



## shakilansari23 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have used some of the procedure described in this forum successfully and customized my VS930. and I need further help 

> why there is always a "R" sign above my signal bars. (this is an unlocked phone as I was told by the vendor, but now I believe its just unlocked for International roaming with other simcards by verizon, and this phone will not work in USA if I take it there (i am in India)... I dont know if I am right or wrong... please tell me why would there be a "R" sign if it was factory unlocked...)

> Now in either of the above condition, If I want to upgrade it to latest version (since I am on VS93011A) using VZW software upgrade assistant or utility tool , will something happen to my phone like getting locked nd ol.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the "R" sign is supposed to mean Roaming, but it's always there even when not roaming (you can verify in one of the About screens that the phone is not roaming).

Yes, it does work in the USA. I used it both with T-Mobile and AT&T which are the only two GSM carriers in the US.

No, upgrading will not lock the phone. It may un-root if your phone is rooted, but you can easily re-root it.


----------



## shakilansari23 (Jan 23, 2014)

GnatGoSplat said:


> I think the "R" sign is supposed to mean Roaming, but it's always there even when not roaming (you can verify in one of the About screens that the phone is not roaming).
> 
> Yes, it does work in the USA. I used it both with T-Mobile and AT&T which are the only two GSM carriers in the US.
> 
> No, upgrading will not lock the phone. It may un-root if your phone is rooted, but you can easily re-root it.


I read the manual, "triangular" sign is for roaming but noting is given about the "R" but thats not I was worried about,
now I think I can upgrade it.
thanks for boosting my confidence for upgrade  

I wish we had a custom rom...


----------



## shakilansari23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Updated my device to VS93022A, everything works smoth except the keyboard. It was really smooth before the upgrade but it lags. Now I have to press every key slowly so that i dont skip a character while typing. 
any solution to this?


----------



## shakilansari23 (Jan 23, 2014)

shakilansari23 said:


> Updated my device to VS93022A, everything works smoth except the keyboard. It was really smooth before the upgrade but it lags. Now I have to press every key slowly so that i dont skip a character while typing.
> any solution to this?


[solved] If anyone else facing the same problem. install this keyboard. 
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/11/01/apk-download-google-keyboard-2-0-from-android-4-4-with-space-aware-gestures/


----------



## Uzuki (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it just me or this phone doesn't have usb otg capability, i tested it with plugging a mouse with usb otg cable and it doesn't work


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 23, 2012)

Not too surprising. My other LG phones don't either (LG Lucid 2, LG Spectrum VS920).


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

My vs930 is soft bricked after root and restart, I try lg tools but get low battery warning error everytime even tho I charged my battery with wall charger got a new battery and still same thing, Also tried skipping the warning unplugging and replugging to get to download but get error before it loads it on the phone any help would be great, thanks in advanced


----------



## shakilansari23 (Jan 23, 2014)

wickeddwc said:


> My vs930 is soft bricked after root and restart, I try lg tools but get low battery warning error everytime even tho I charged my battery with wall charger got a new battery and still same thing, Also tried skipping the warning unplugging and replugging to get to download but get error before it loads it on the phone any help would be great, thanks in advanced


may be you can try to put it in download mode and connect the charger... m not sure...


----------



## bbdude95 (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone know why after rooting my phone it will soft brick if it dies or gets turned off?

Its not to bad but I have to reroot every time and it gets annoying.


----------



## agt7575 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello all:

I am not sure if this question has been asked already (did a search with no results) but here it goes: How do I root my Spectrum 2 AFTER installing the latest software update? My phone currently shows it as having the VS93022A software version under the "software information" in the "about phone" section of teh settings? Do I follow the same procedures that have outlined in previous LG Spectrum 2 rooting posts, or is there something different I have to do due to the 22A update?

Please provide a link where I can get the LATEST rooting procedures for this phone with the 22A software version installed. I would GREATLY appreciate it as I am very busy with work and family to scour the web looking for the procedure and I know you good people here on this forum will steer me in the right direction .

Also, it has been a while since I checked, but has anyone been able to unlock the bootloader for the phone yet? I would like to flash a new ROM to this phone (if any exist) but an unlocked bootloader is needed to accomplish this (unless things have changed from before.)

Again, thank you all, and sorry if I am asking a redundant question.


----------

